# R15: Software Upgrade: (10C8,1047) ONLY!



## Earl Bonovich

New Software - 7/3/2006
Manufacture 500-10C8
Manufacture 300-1047 (Why not 1044? See http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=615154&postcount=179)

---------------
Release Notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60083

*PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted
*

Previous Version Thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56291


----------



## BubbaD

How do you check to see if you you did get it?

Never mind - I found it!

I forced an upgrade and the system downloaded the new software. I then went into system info and nothing has changed. 

Original Ver: 0x1044
Past Upgrade: 0x10B8,5/3/06
Future Upgrade: Not Scheduled

Am I missing something?


----------



## ISWIZ

Thanks for the news Earl, it certainly sounds like they are moving in the right directions. Since moving mine back to primary it's worked well except for the "missing VOD" glitch. I will be curious if that's working better. 
I for one am just happy they continue to improve it!

Have a great 4th.


----------



## Wolffpack

BubbaD said:


> How do you check to see if you you did get it?
> 
> Never mind - I found it!
> 
> I forced an upgrade and the system downloaded the new software. I then went into system info and nothing has changed.
> 
> Original Ver: 0x1044
> Past Upgrade: 0x10B8,5/3/06
> Future Upgrade: Not Scheduled
> 
> Am I missing something?


When you force a download, it will download something. You may get the new one or the old one. When it's downloading the numbers in the top right corner will indicate which version is downloading. You will only get the new version when your unit is "scheduled" to receive it. DTV in the past has done a phased release from the west coast to the east coast.


----------



## wohlfie

BubbaD said:


> How do you check to see if you you did get it?
> 
> Never mind - I found it!
> 
> I forced an upgrade and the system downloaded the new software. I then went into system info and nothing has changed.
> 
> Original Ver: 0x1044
> Past Upgrade: 0x10B8,5/3/06
> Future Upgrade: Not Scheduled
> 
> Am I missing something?


As I understand it, forcing a download is just forcing it to download whatever version DirecTV has "authorized" you to have. As Earl says, this will likely be a staggered rollout so some of us won't get it for a while - I typically get it about 10 days after it first makes an appearance.

Until, you are "authorized" you are simply forcing it to reload the current software you have. There really isn't any way to "get the new one sooner".

EDIT: Wolffpack wins!


----------



## jonaswan2

It all sounds great! So, when are these enhancement coming to the standard recievers? I would expecially appreciate the enhanced parental controls on the standard recievers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

They are working on enhancements for the Standard Recievers... but other then maybe the Parental Control one (and maybe the temperature), none of them would really apply to a non-dvr


----------



## RAD

Earl, do you have any info on the rollout schedule? Is it like the past where west coast gets it first then a week or so later other areas of the country start to see it???


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Pretty much, it is the same that it has been in the past.


----------



## pjo1966

I haven't been keeping up with the updates. Did they ever fix the issue of daily recordings being dropped from the To Do list? I'm still using a manual recording.


----------



## Wolffpack

wohlfie said:


> EDIT: Wolffpack wins!


I like your description of "authorized" versus my "scheduled". I was only 2 minutes ahead of you so I will defer victory to my fellow "wufdog". :lol:


----------



## Halo

*10C8*

The "Do You Want To Delete" bug has been fixed.... kinda. 
Previously, the 'jump back 6 seconds' button would trigger a popup which read "Do You Want To Delete?". This happened the instant the show stopped recording.
Now it seems the 'jump back 6 seconds' button has been *disabled* for the remainder of the recording. The "Do You Want To Delete" bug can't be triggered anymore. All other functions (rewing,fast forward, pause, etc) continue to work.

Hopefully they fix it 100% in a future release, but for now it fixes a major annoying bug with the minor annoyance of a nonfunctional 6 second button. For now I can live with it.

The new temperature readout in the setup menu is great. Mine reads 47C for comparison. The one odd thing is that you can't scroll down to see the temp readout with the arrow buttons, you must use the channel down button.

The inconsistent "jump back 6 seconds" bug has not been fixed. It's still glitchy. It may jump back 6 seconds, or jump back only 3. Sometimes it jumps back, plays a second of video, then seamlessly jumps forward about 2 seconds. This bug now moves to the top of my list for future improvements.

So, it looks like they fixed one major bug (5 minute), greatly improved another major bug (do you want to delete?), and didn't address the 3rd bug (inconsistent 'jump back'). Also, factor in the improved first run/repeat operation (as seen in 10C0) and this is a pretty significant release.


----------



## jonaswan2

Earl Bonovich said:


> They are working on enhancements for the Standard Recievers... but other then maybe the Parental Control one (and maybe the temperature), none of them would really apply to a non-dvr


Improvements to the "house keeping" processes
29 Character limit on recent finds has been resolved
User Interface (UI) has been "polished"
Find By has been changed to Search
Conflict options increase. Under certain circumstances you will be given an opportunity to scheduled a "conflicting" program as a LOWER priority

Should also apply, but whatever. I'm very happy to see DirecTV taking steps in the right direction for the R15 to making it an even better product.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I need someone to confirm and try this:
(It worked on mine)

I have the unit set to record two programs at a certain time.
If I have the unit tuned to a 3rd channel, and I return after both of those programs have recorded (both where NOT on the 3rd channel)...

The unit re-tuned itself back to the channel it was on before recording started.

BUT: If I work with the unit during the recordings, it stays on the channel.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jonaswan2 said:


> Improvements to the "house keeping" processes
> 29 Character limit on recent finds has been resolved
> User Interface (UI) has been "polished"
> Find By has been changed to Search
> Conflict options increase. Under certain circumstances you will be given an opportunity to scheduled a "conflicting" program as a LOWER priority
> 
> Should also apply, but whatever. I'm very happy to see DirecTV taking steps in the right direction for the R15 to making it an even better product.


What "house keeping" would the standard receivers be doing?

Okay the 29 Character limit would apply.
Find By to Search was just a name change (so yes it would apply for consistancy)

Conflict options..... Standard non-dvr products don't have a prioritizer so how would it apply? Unless you go nuts with auto-records

Regardless.... improvements and new software versions are being worked on for the non-dvr recievers.


----------



## Wolffpack

I had channel 504 on (Titanic) and noticed that at 12:20 the "Superman Returns: HBO First Look" on 508 was going to start and runs until 12:35. So I thought I'd test the change channel issue and the jump back issue. So I pressed REC in the guide for Superman Returns. It came up with the change channel message and I said OK. This was at 12:15 and it stayed on 504. Cool. Then at 12:20 it changed channels to 508. VERY COOL!!!!!!!

Here's the gotcha. It's now 12:24 and I'm watching/recording Superman Returns on 508. Yet if I hit GUIDE/GUIDE the guide is highlighting 504 (Titanic), the channel I was watching as if I were still watching it. Down below in the guide I can see SR being recorded and SR is in the PIP window.

If I press SELECT while 504 is highlighted the unit acts as if it has 508 highlighted and removes the guide still playing 508. If I move to another channel (507 for example) and press SELECT the unit comes up with the "Keep Recording message". So I'd guess there's some bug in the pointer routing that the guide uses in which the pointer was not updated when the unit changed channels at the last second.

*<<snip>> EDIT: Removed as not reproducible *after RESET.

Also, as you can probably tell, I was writing this as I was testing. Sorry about any of the disjointed thoughts.

*EDIT: A reset seems to have gotten everything working again while playing a recording. Once in Pause, Play will work, FF and RR is working as is the 30 second slip

I would recommend everyone reset their unit once they receive this update*
*
EDIT 2: After the reset the channel displayed on the guide after the R15 changed channels was showing the channel being recorded. This also seems to be a problem resolved by the reset.*


----------



## Wolffpack

Looks like the Jump Forward button >| has been fixed to handle the 30 second slip and also Jump to End and Jump to Beginning. While playing a recorded show holding down >| will jump to end, not 30 seconds from the end. Holding it down again will jump to the beginning.

Of course, this all was after a reset as described above.

Funny, I always thought the unit did a reset after receiving new software but a reset is definitely needed after you receive 10C8.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Wolffpack said:


> *<<snip>> EDIT: Removed as not reproducible *after RESET.


And here I was rushing home to test your list of items... 
Glad a simple reset fixed it...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

qwerty said:


> Kudos to the D* R15 team. Now get back to work! :lol:


Can we at least give them the 4th of July off?


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> Can we at least give them the 4th of July off?


Why's that? The UK doesn't celebrate the 4th. :lol:

Seriously, this release does have alot of substance to it. Congrats guys.....& gals.


----------



## qwerty

Earl Bonovich said:


> Can we at least give them the 4th of July off?


Well...I _guess_ soooo.

Seriously, great job on this release. Meant to be humorous, sorry if it came off unappreciative.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Per the Original Post, Please no: 
I got it, didn't get it posts.... they just clog up the thread.

It is probably going to take two weeks or so for everyone to get it (if the pattern of the past holds true)


----------



## untouchable

Mine says that I got it on 6/28, which is the day that mine stopped resetting its self. I knew that D* was aware of the situation and their CSR said just like normal "We are aware and working on getting the issue resolved" I guess this is what fixed the problem...like Earl says, some people will get it before others...it gets put into a data carosel and sent to everyone...I haven't noticed anything bad about the upgrade...yet...I am really hoping that there will not be problems like there have been with previous upgrades...


----------



## Wolffpack

I would like to add that in my opinion this release has had the most tangible fixes I have experienced on the R15. From the outset the gays and gals that work on the R15 software daily have done a hell of a job with this release. As always, I will keep looking for holes....and when I find them I will bust your balls.....but I'd like to give the R15 development team an official "atta-boy" for this release. This is what I was hoping for in the next release.

Great job. :up:


----------



## sjniedz

Wolffpack said:


> I would like to add that in my opinion this release has had the most tangible fixes I have experienced on the R15. From the outset the gays and gals that work on the R15 software daily have done a hell of a job with this release. As always, I will keep looking for holes....and when I find them I will bust your balls.....but I'd like to give the R15 development team an official "atta-boy" for this release. This is what I was hoping for in the next release.
> 
> Great job. :up:


Wolfpack,
Does this mean the "First Run/Repeat" issue has been resolved completely? Is the R-15 finally able to tell the difference and also know when it already recorded a show within 30 days?


----------



## directvfreak

What is this on screen display your talking about?


----------



## qwerty

sjniedz said:


> Wolfpack,
> Does this mean the "First Run/Repeat" issue has been resolved completely? Is the R-15 finally able to tell the difference and also know when it already recorded a show within 30 days?


First Run/Repeat is not completely resolved. My First Run for Dirty Jobs is still recording all episodes, even after deleting and recreating it.


----------



## Wolffpack

sjniedz said:


> Wolfpack,
> Does this mean the "First Run/Repeat" issue has been resolved completely? Is the R-15 finally able to tell the difference and also know when it already recorded a show within 30 days?


The proof is in the pudding. The time I had 10C0, the beginning of May until the end, showed that many shows where recording first run only episodes correctly. Some were not, but it was a good sign. I would guess that 10C8 has the basics of 10C0 in it and should only be better. Time will tell as far as how the R15 handles each show regarding first runs. But I would guess most all of us will be much more happier than we were with 10B8.

To actually answer your question, I don't think any DVR handles all first run issues correctly all the time. DTivos can still muck up first runs, but that's always due to guide info. Does the R15 now handle this correctly? Probably not 100% but better than it did.

You also mention the problem of re-recording the same episode. Earl didn't mention that and I know once you delete a show from the MYVOD it will record the same episode a minute later if it's on. So, I would guess that's still a problem. No 28 day rule on the R15.

But over all, Da Wolff is a happy camper so far. For what that's worth. :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Wolffpack

qwerty said:


> First Run/Repeat is not completely resolved. My First Run for Dirty Jobs is still recording all episodes, even after deleting and recreating it.


If you look back to the tests I did while I had 10C0 in this thread you will notice that the Discovery Channel, History, A&E and Comedy Central shows were not working correctly. Major network shows and HBO were. I think it all depends on which channels DTV has been cleaning the guide on and which they have not.


----------



## carl6

Halo said:


> *10C8*
> The new temperature readout in the setup menu is great. Mine reads 47C for comparison.


Mine is reading 37C, but I have the fan running continuously. Ten degrees C is quite a big difference in my opinion.

With regard to the buffer, it does appear to keep recording while you are watching anything you previously recorded in MyVOD. The buffer still clears when you go to the Active channel, and when you turn off the R15 (put it in standby). I was really hoping to see the buffer continue to record while in standby (unless recording 2 shows), but I guess that isn't to be.

Also I noticed that the zip code is recorded and readable in the setup screen, and that it is remembered there during a reset, but it still clears during a reset as far as the weather screen in Active. Given that the R15 is able to remember the zip code, it would seem to be an easy fix to have the weather screen also remember it. Maybe in a future release.

Have not had time to play with 10C8 beyond that. Had to force the download to get it, it did not come automatically. West coast, Seattle.

Carl


----------



## jonaswan2

carl6 said:


> Mine is reading 37C, but I have the fan running continuously. Ten degrees C is quite a big difference in my opinion.
> 
> With regard to the buffer, it does appear to keep recording while you are watching anything you previously recorded in MyVOD. The buffer still clears when you go to the Active channel, and when you turn off the R15 (put it in standby). I was really hoping to see the buffer continue to record while in standby (unless recording 2 shows), but I guess that isn't to be.
> 
> Also I noticed that the zip code is recorded and readable in the setup screen, and that it is remembered there during a reset, but it still clears during a reset as far as the weather screen in Active. Given that the R15 is able to remember the zip code, it would seem to be an easy fix to have the weather screen also remember it. Maybe in a future release.
> 
> Have not had time to play with 10C8 beyond that. Had to force the download to get it, it did not come automatically. West coast, Seattle.
> 
> Carl


I change my response. I don't think that the "data carousel" can actually read the zip code from the box and is looking for a specific file type.


----------



## TheTooleMan

Wolffpack said:


> Looks like the Jump Forward button >| has been fixed to handle the 30 second slip and also Jump to End and Jump to Beginning. While playing a recorded show holding down >| will jump to end, not 30 seconds from the end. Holding it down again will jump to the beginning.
> 
> Of course, this all was after a reset as described above.


This is both good and bad. When you press and hold >| and reach the end of the recording, does it immediately ask if you want to delete the recording? Sometimes I want to see if the end of the program was recorded - schedules aren't always accurate, and signals to get interrupted sometimes - so jumping to 30 seconds before the end was a good thing!

But I like being able to jump to the beginning again.  


Wolffpack said:


> Funny, I always thought the unit did a reset after receiving new software but a reset is definitely needed after you receive 10C8.


The unit _SHOULD _ reset itself automatically. Otherwise, we're going to have to check the Info screen every damn time we try to use the receiver! Less geeky people won't do that, probably won't even know what's going on, and there'll be more hell to pay.

The D* software developers need to stop screwing around with functions on the remotes. They should not take away or change the functions of buttons. People adapt to how their machines work, and changing these things will make users think the machine is broken.

Glad I'm not a DirecTV stock holder!


----------



## TheTooleMan

...with 20 years in the business, I can assure you that if I had tried some of the stunts DirecTV's development team is pulling here, I'd have been taken out and shot by my management and my customers.



Halo said:


> *10C8*
> 
> The "Do You Want To Delete" bug has been fixed.... kinda.
> Previously, the 'jump back 6 seconds' button would trigger a popup which read "Do You Want To Delete?". This happened the instant the show stopped recording.
> Now it seems the 'jump back 6 seconds' button has been *disabled* for the remainder of the recording. The "Do You Want To Delete" bug can't be triggered anymore. All other functions (rewing,fast forward, pause, etc) continue to work.
> 
> Hopefully they fix it 100% in a future release, but for now it fixes a major annoying bug with the minor annoyance of a nonfunctional 6 second button. For now I can live with it.


I can _live _with it too, but this ain't no fix, just a work-around. I use the jump-back button a lot, so it will be disconcerting when it quits working at some point during my viewing.

Sounds like the software people were getting pressure to do something about this problem, couldn't figure it out by their deadline, and decided to deactivate the button until they could actually fix it. Or maybe they think this _IS _the fix! :nono2:



Halo said:


> The new temperature readout in the setup menu is great. Mine reads 47C for comparison. The one odd thing is that you can't scroll down to see the temp readout with the arrow buttons, you must use the channel down button.


Big whoop! I wonder what prompted the inclusion of this arcane bit of information. I know there was at least one lengthy post about temperature here. (I don't mean to step on any geeky toes here.) Has anyone been able to demonstrate a relationship between temperature and malfunctions?



Halo said:


> The inconsistent "jump back 6 seconds" bug has not been fixed. It's still glitchy. It may jump back 6 seconds, or jump back only 3. Sometimes it jumps back, plays a second of video, then seamlessly jumps forward about 2 seconds. This bug now moves to the top of my list for future improvements.


Yeah, that's a good one. I also notice that it will jump back a bit, start playback, then jump forward about one second, cutting off the sentence or word I jumped back to hear!

Me, I just want to watch TV without having to solve problems about my equipment. You know, that's why most people watch TV - to _escape _their problems, not experience _more_ of them!

:rant:


----------



## Wolffpack

TheTooleMan said:


> This is both good and bad. When you press and hold >| and reach the end of the recording, does it immediately ask if you want to delete the recording? Sometimes I want to see if the end of the program was recorded - schedules aren't always accurate, and signals to get interrupted sometimes - so jumping to 30 seconds before the end was a good thing!
> 
> But I like being able to jump to the beginning again.


Well scratch that. Tried it today to see if the DELETE message came up and it's back to the way it was working. When I was testing yesterday it would jump to end and then jump to beginning. Now it jumps to 30 seconds before the end. Press >| again and it jumps back to 30 seconds before end. I'm confused.


----------



## Halo

TheTooleMan said:


> ...with 20 years in the business, I can assure you that if I had tried some of the stunts DirecTV's development team is pulling here, I'd have been taken out and shot by my management and my customers.
> 
> I can _live _with it too, but this ain't no fix, just a work-around. I use the jump-back button a lot, so it will be disconcerting when it quits working at some point during my viewing.
> 
> Sounds like the software people were getting pressure to do something about this problem, couldn't figure it out by their deadline, and decided to deactivate the button until they could actually fix it. Or maybe they think this _IS _the fix!


I think you may be right that they were time pressured and released this "work around" instead of a complete fix. 
The old bug incredibly booted you out of the show you were watching, forcing you to start over and FF all the way to when the bug happened. Now it's just the minor inconvenience of using the RR button instead of the jump back button. Ideal? No. But a lot better than nothing. The old bug probably made people throw things at their TV. That's no longer a problem. Now at least they have a couple of months to fix it entirely.



TheTooleMan said:


> Big whoop! I wonder what prompted the inclusion of this arcane bit of information. I know there was at least one lengthy post about temperature here. (I don't mean to step on any geeky toes here.) Has anyone been able to demonstrate a relationship between temperature and malfunctions?


You're showing your software side. :lol: A temp readout isn't really arcane. There is a clear correlation between temp and reliability (MTBF) for many components in the R15. The cooler, the better. A temp readout has value, particularly when a person has the R15 in a hot room with restricted airflow. A CSR can now ask what the temp is and possibly diagnose a problem with that info.



Wolffpack said:


> Looks like the Jump Forward button >| has been fixed to handle the 30 second slip and also Jump to End and Jump to Beginning. While playing a recorded show holding down >| will jump to end, not 30 seconds from the end. Holding it down again will jump to the beginning.


I tried this yesterday and it didn't work for me. It always just did the Jump To The End, never back to the beginning. Hopefully that's on the list for next time as it's a needed function to jump back to the beginning.


----------



## ApK

The Five Minute Channel Change has been fixed????!!!!????

I can't WAIT for this update!!!

Can I get a WOO HOO my brothers!?

WOO HOO!


----------



## gomezma1

How do you force the unit to download the upgrade?


----------



## jonaswan2

gomezma1 said:


> How do you force the unit to download the upgrade?


You can't. You'll get it when DirecTV rolls it out to you. It shouldn't take more than 2 weeks.


----------



## Wolffpack

gomezma1 said:


> How do you force the unit to download the upgrade?


Reset the unit and when the first blue screen comes on pres 0-2-4-6-8 on the remote. That will download the version that your unit is "authorized" to receive. That may be 10B8 again or if you're clear to receive 10C8 you will receive that.


----------



## sjniedz

Wolffpack said:


> The proof is in the pudding. The time I had 10C0, the beginning of May until the end, showed that many shows where recording first run only episodes correctly. Some were not, but it was a good sign. I would guess that 10C8 has the basics of 10C0 in it and should only be better. Time will tell as far as how the R15 handles each show regarding first runs. But I would guess most all of us will be much more happier than we were with 10B8.
> 
> To actually answer your question, I don't think any DVR handles all first run issues correctly all the time. DTivos can still muck up first runs, but that's always due to guide info. Does the R15 now handle this correctly? Probably not 100% but better than it did.
> 
> You also mention the problem of re-recording the same episode. Earl didn't mention that and I know once you delete a show from the MYVOD it will record the same episode a minute later if it's on. So, I would guess that's still a problem. No 28 day rule on the R15.
> 
> But over all, Da Wolff is a happy camper so far. For what that's worth. :grin: :grin: :grin:


Fair review. Thanks for the feedback. Figures it gets fixed around the time I plan on getting the HD model. Now to just figure out how to get a good price on one.


----------



## carl6

TheTooleMan said:


> Has anyone been able to demonstrate a relationship between temperature and malfunctions?


I have one R15 which will consistently and repeatedly lock up and not function as a result of temperature. That is the only unit I am aware of or have seen anyone post about that has a confirmed temeprature failure.

However, as Halo pointed out, there is also a long established correlation between temperature and MTBF of electronic components. Ever been in a major server room? (It's cold in case you haven't - serious air conditioning to keep all the electronics happy.)

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack

For what it's worth, my DTivo units run 47, 45, 43, 38 and 44. My R15 runs 51. Humm! Also, my R15 fan never seems to be running.


----------



## jonaswan2

Wolffpack said:


> For what it's worth, my DTivo units run 47, 45, 43, 38 and 44. My R15 runs 51. Humm! Also, my R15 fan never seems to be running.


You couldn't be thinking that some of it's stability problems come from heat. While that's a posibility, I think these different componets can take it. Just touching the outside of my units, they have to be running atleast 50C, but they have been working fine.


----------



## jonaswan2

Seems like BSkyB and DirecTv are on the same schedule when it comes to DVR updates.

http://www.pvrwire.com/2006/07/04/bskyb-patches-up-v1-sky-boxes/


----------



## Wolffpack

jonaswan2 said:


> You couldn't be thinking that some of it's stability problems come from heat. While that's a posibility, I think these different componets can take it. Just touching the outside of my units, they have to be running atleast 50C, but they have been working fine.


I've got an old Dell Inspiron that the CPU runs 61 and the HD runs 51. I don't think the lower 50s is any problem but it is interesting the Tivo units run in the 40s.


----------



## qwerty

10C8 seems more stable so far. I've deleted all my SL's and recreated them to see if the First Run/Repeats improved. I also did many searches while recreating them. Quite a bit of "management" over the last day and a half.

I finally did have some problems. I was unable to view a recording from MvVOD by selecting it and pressing play. I did get it to play by selecting it, then selecting play. After that, FF, RW, and Slip didn't work. only pause. Resetting fixed it.


----------



## pentium101

Wolffpack said:


> From the outset the gays and gals that work on the R15 software daily have done a hell of a job with this release.


With the "gays" working with the gals, the GUI must have been redecorated to look even prettier. :lol:

It sounds like D* is now getting closer to their vision of producing a dvr that combines the most useful features of both the Tivo and UTV units. :righton:


----------



## Bobman

I am VERY glad to hear that this is an update with verifiable fixes and features. Woooo......

I am on the East Coast so I probably wont get it for 1-2 weeks to try myself but wanted to suggest to everyone here to not rush judgement, be positive and look at what it fixed/added/changed (if anything as I dont have it) over what it didnt. 

Also please USE the update for a few days before posting about it. Seems to be multiple posts that it does this and that and later on they are mistaken.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Confirmed:

Okay, my unit did this again last night... Someone else please try to confirm it and will add it to the release notes:

-) Unit was left on the History Channel in the morning
-) Unit was put into standby
-) Unit did it's entire day's worth of recording, including the dual recording: 10pm NBC News (channel 5) and Good Eats (Food Network)... both where 10:00 till 10:30 (well the news was till 10:35)

At 11:30pm when I got to bed, the primary tuner when I exited from standby state.... The unit was on the History Channel.


----------



## walters

RAD said:


> Earl, do you have any info on the rollout schedule? Is it like the past where west coast gets it first then a week or so later other areas of the country start to see it???





Earl Bonovich said:


> Pretty much, it is the same that it has been in the past.


Except that there appears to be a very small priority list in the midwest.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## ApK

Earl, your notes mention a specific fix to the five minute issue, that is, it no longer changes five minutes early when "OK" is selected, but how about the intermittant problems of it not changing at all (or very late) if no choice is made and it prompting to change (and then changing) while playing back a recorded show?

ApK


----------



## Earl Bonovich

So far in my usage since the update, the process has worked as expected...

Channels have been changing and recording.
The notice comes up at 5 minutes, and acts according to your request (record or not record).... You can be watching a "recording" program in progress and it still behaves like you would expect it to.

However..... I never experience those other problems before the update either.
Except for the 5 minute early change.


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> Confirmed:
> 
> Okay, my unit did this again last night... Someone else please try to confirm it and will add it to the release notes:
> 
> -) Unit was left on the History Channel in the morning
> -) Unit was put into standby
> -) Unit did it's entire day's worth of recording, including the dual recording: 10pm NBC News (channel 5) and Good Eats (Food Network)... both where 10:00 till 10:30 (well the news was till 10:35)
> 
> At 11:30pm when I got to bed, the primary tuner when I exited from standby state.... The unit was on the History Channel.


With one tuner mine does work in this fashion. I had it on CNN when I placed it in StandBy yesterday afternoon, last night and this morning it recorded shows from multiple different channels and when I turned it on this morning it was still on CNN.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> Confirmed:
> 
> Okay, my unit did this again last night... Someone else please try to confirm it and will add it to the release notes:
> 
> -) Unit was left on the History Channel in the morning
> -) Unit was put into standby
> -) Unit did it's entire day's worth of recording, including the dual recording: 10pm NBC News (channel 5) and Good Eats (Food Network)... both where 10:00 till 10:30 (well the news was till 10:35)
> 
> At 11:30pm when I got to bed, the primary tuner when I exited from standby state.... The unit was on the History Channel.


Earl, mine has been doing this for a long time (I don't know if it's always done it but at least for the last month or more). It's always back on the channel it was before (not sure if it's still working the same way on this release, because I haven't checked to see if I have it).


----------



## cabanaboy1977

*- Keep Until I Delete items are not "counted" with regards to limits set by Series Link settings*
Are we talking about using the blue button to keep one? Did the fix the logic in the SL so that keep 5 keeps the 5 newest and keep 5 until I delete records 5 then stops?

*User Interface (UI) has been "polished"*
Huh? how so?

*Conflict options increase. Under certain circumstances you will be given an opportunity to scheduled a "conflicting" program as a LOWER priority*
Huh, again. Which circumstances? Does it add it as the lowest priortiy on the SL or just for the first schuduled showing?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I thought just a few weeks ago, people where asking and upset the unit would stay on the channel that it was last recording on.

Hence the reason I tested it and brought it up.

If that wasn't the case... my apologizes..


----------



## Earl Bonovich

cabanaboy1977 said:


> *- Keep Until I Delete items are not "counted" with regards to limits set by Series Link settings*
> Are we talking about using the blue button to keep one? Did the fix the logic in the SL so that keep 5 keeps the 5 newest and keep 5 until I delete records 5 then stops?
> 
> *User Interface (UI) has been "polished"*
> Huh? how so?
> 
> *Conflict options increase. Under certain circumstances you will be given an opportunity to scheduled a "conflicting" program as a LOWER priority*
> Huh, again. Which circumstances? Does it add it as the lowest priortiy on the SL or just for the first schuduled showing?


KUID:
Basically; I had 5 episodes of Modern Marvels. I hit the Blue Button to keep 3 of the episodes. The SL then went ahed and recorded 3 more episodes, so I now had 8 on the hard drive... it kept the most recent 5. I haven't tested it yet, when having the SL itself set to KEEP 5 and have then automatically set to KUID

"Polished"
From what I was told it was basically making things more consistant, and cleaned up a few areas where there where graphical errors... I wasn't given "specifics" other then the "polished"

"Circumstances"
Best way I could describe it:
I had a conflict for a new SL I was trying to add.
When I selected the first episode in the list of episodes, I got the normal "episode" conflict menu. But when I went to a later episode in the list, and double tapped the R... I got a NEW conflict menu.

It game me the option to Cancel one of the conflicting SL's, or schedule the new show with Lower priority then the other two that where conflicting with it. I selected the lower priority, and it put the program at the bottom of the scheduler.

I haven't gotten to play with it since I got the version... hopefully over the next few days, I can get it to it again... and capture the scenerio and screen shot.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> "Polished"
> From what I was told it was basically making things more consistant, and cleaned up a few areas where there where graphical errors... I wasn't given "specifics" other then the "polished"


I hope this doesn't mean that we lose the episode list in MYVOD (when you hit info on a show). I hope this means that they finally linked it to the showings.



Earl Bonovich said:


> "Circumstances"
> Best way I could describe it:
> I had a conflict for a new SL I was trying to add.
> When I selected the first episode in the list of episodes, I got the normal "episode" conflict menu. But when I went to a later episode in the list, and double tapped the R... I got a NEW conflict menu.
> 
> It game me the option to Cancel one of the conflicting SL's, or schedule the new show with Lower priority then the other two that where conflicting with it. I selected the lower priority, and it put the program at the bottom of the scheduler.
> 
> I haven't gotten to play with it since I got the version... hopefully over the next few days, I can get it to it again... and capture the scenerio and screen shot.


Sounding intersting. So basically if it's the first one coming up it assumes that you want that. If it's in the future it doesn't know so it gives you the option. I'll have try it out an see what I think. I think that I'd like it to give me the option no matter what thought. Still a step in the right direction.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Regardind the conflicts:

My guess, is that the first one trips as it was a single push of the R so treating it as a single recording.

The second I may have hit the R twice quick enough to have it treat it as an SL conflict.

I need to try it through the Series Link Record screen, rather then quick record.


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> "Circumstances"
> Best way I could describe it:
> I had a conflict for a new SL I was trying to add.
> When I selected the first episode in the list of episodes, I got the normal "episode" conflict menu. But when I went to a later episode in the list, and double tapped the R... I got a NEW conflict menu.
> 
> It game me the option to Cancel one of the conflicting SL's, or schedule the new show with Lower priority then the other two that where conflicting with it. I selected the lower priority, and it put the program at the bottom of the scheduler.
> 
> I haven't gotten to play with it since I got the version... hopefully over the next few days, I can get it to it again... and capture the scenerio and screen shot.


Interesting feature. If there's a conflict when scheduling a new SL you now get a message with the following options "Cancel Request/Prioritize Over 1/Record Non-Conflic".

Prioritize Over 1 will place the new SL at the top of your SL list...same as Cancel 1 was before. Record Non-Conflic will place the new SL at the bottom of your SL list. Nice flexibility.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> I thought just a few weeks ago, people where asking and upset the unit would stay on the channel that it was last recording on.
> 
> Hence the reason I tested it and brought it up.
> 
> If that wasn't the case... my apologizes..


I thought you were saying this was a new feature of this update, Sorry I missunderstood.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I thought you were saying this was a new feature of this update, Sorry I missunderstood.


Well it "kinda" could be a new feature... 

Either way, I know there was a discussion about it... and this is the way it is appearing to work.


----------



## pjo1966

Can anyone confirm if the Daily Record bug is still present?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

pjo1966 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the Daily Record bug is still present?


Can you describe it to me again... as I just don't recall the "Daily record" bug
And I'll try to test it


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> Interesting feature. If there's a conflict when scheduling a new SL you now get a message with the following options "Cancel Request/Prioritize Over 1/Record Non-Conflic".
> 
> Prioritize Over 1 will place the new SL at the top of your SL list...same as Cancel 1 was before. Record Non-Conflic will place the new SL at the bottom of your SL list. Nice flexibility.


Now, that is nice. Now we just need (for the prioritizor) a quick way to move the SL's around.


----------



## pjo1966

Earl Bonovich said:


> Can you describe it to me again... as I just don't recall the "Daily record" bug
> And I'll try to test it


When I set up a Mon - Fri recording everything would look fine. All the upcoming episodes would be listed in the To Do list. Some time between Friday and Monday, all of the upcoming week's episodes would disappear from the To Do list, but the 2nd week's episodes would still be there. Come the next Friday it would happen all over again. I'm currently doing a manual record, but would prefer a series link.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Hmm... any particular program?
As I have had multiple SOAPS on my test box that haven't missed a beat since 10B8.

Haven't had 10C8 long enough to see if it is recording the Days of Our Lives on it like it is supposed to.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well it "kinda" could be a new feature...
> 
> Either way, I know there was a discussion about it... and this is the way it is appearing to work.


I seem to remember something about it too but the only issue with that I'm recalling is the that when you turn the unit on, out of standby, that it want to tune you to that station. So if there are two recordings going on it prompt you with the message do you want to keep recording or stop recording. I think there is another time that it does this too I just can't remember when it is.

I do know that I've thought this and the switch in 5 minutes can sometimes be the cause of missed or partial recordings. More so on R15's that only have one tuner hooked up.


----------



## Wolffpack

pjo1966 said:


> When I set up a Mon - Fri recording everything would look fine. All the upcoming episodes would be listed in the To Do list. Some time between Friday and Monday, all of the upcoming week's episodes would disappear from the To Do list, but the 2nd week's episodes would still be there. Come the next Friday it would happen all over again. I'm currently doing a manual record, but would prefer a series link.


I have two local news shows setup in SLs and have since 10B8 without any problem recording them. They don't always have two weeks of shows in the TDL due to the 100 limit on the TDL but I've never had problems missing these recordings. What type of show is this, channel and such?

BTW I also have The Daily Show and Sielfeld setup which record one or two episodes daily without any problem.


----------



## pjo1966

Thanks for the replies Earl & Wolff... I'll give it another shot and keep my eye on it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

pjo1966 said:


> When I set up a Mon - Fri recording everything would look fine. All the upcoming episodes would be listed in the To Do list. Some time between Friday and Monday, all of the upcoming week's episodes would disappear from the To Do list, but the 2nd week's episodes would still be there. Come the next Friday it would happen all over again. I'm currently doing a manual record, but would prefer a series link.


I know the disappearing was an issue like two releases or so back. Now since they "patched" the todo list I haven't seen anything but single records fall off (and that's only after a reset). Althought, the todo list still seems to have no logic to how it fills it's self, so you may see some of this weeks epsiodes and some of next weeks or non of this weeks and all of next weeks. The good thing is that sometime before the showing it will put it in the todo list.

I think you'll be really happy with the SL's and todo list now. The only issue is the limits on the Todo list so you still can't see everything for the next two weeks.


----------



## Wolffpack

Cabanaboy, you may have hit it there. Wasn't one of the recommendations when 10AF came out that you should delete and re-add SLs? Pjo1966, did you delete and add this particular SL after you received 10AF? If you're not sure, try giving that a shot.


----------



## Halo

*28 Day Rule*

I can't say for sure until I test some more shows but it appears there is some form of the '28 day rule' which prevents re-recording of recently recorded and deleted programs.
This wasn't included in the 10C0 (and earlier) releases. I would delete a recording and the same program would appear in the ToDo list and then record. Kind of a pain.

So far, with 10C8 the recently deleted recordings have not appeared in the ToDo list and haven't recorded again.

It's early, so we will have to see how effective this is and if it works for all shows, but so far it looks like another improvement with the 10C8 release.


----------



## qwerty

One GUI "polish" I've noticed - when you press Slip multiple times, the status bar stays up at the bottom until it's done slipping. It used to disappear after a few seconds.
(Maybe it just stays longer. I only hit slip about 6 times.)


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball

I just found 1 nice feature, besides the temp meter. There is now a way to block ALL ADULT Channels by just going to Quick Menu -> Parental -> Adult Channels and you can either show or hide them. This is going to be a nice feature, especially with families so that kids dont see it in the guide AT ALL. Anyone else have any thoughts on this new feature?


----------



## ISWIZ

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> I just found 1 nice feature, besides the temp meter. There is now a way to block ALL ADULT Channels by just going to Quick Menu -> Parental -> Adult Channels and you can either show or hide them. This is going to be a nice feature, especially with families so that kids dont see it in the guide AT ALL. Anyone else have any thoughts on this new feature?


Yes, now they can do the same for "kids" channels so the rest of us don't have to wade through them


----------



## cobaltblue

The 10C8 upgrade sounds like the answer to many of my concerns with my R-15. I would like to know why it takes weeks for the upgrade to rollout across the country???


----------



## walters

Well, suppose there was some major issue that they hadn't seen yet (nah, that would never happen ). Now suppose they just updated every box at the same time (which they could certainly do if they wanted to). Oops. (Lest anyone think I'm only bashing DirecTV here and not saint TiVo, that exact scenario once played out at TiVo--they halted an update in progress to fix a major issue).

Besides, even if it works perfectly, it's got changes to functionality, so some percentage of people will be calling customer support to ask about those changes.

So they stagger it to minimize the impact of major issues that didn't show up in the lab, and also to prevent a huge spike in calls.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> I just found 1 nice feature, besides the temp meter. There is now a way to block ALL ADULT Channels by just going to Quick Menu -> Parental -> Adult Channels and you can either show or hide them. This is going to be a nice feature, especially with families so that kids dont see it in the guide AT ALL. Anyone else have any thoughts on this new feature?


I like the option to have it. (It is in the release notes, but it didn't say how to get there).

I personally won't use it, but I know there are a good number of users out there that will turn it on so the descriptions don't show up at all.


----------



## ISWIZ

I will like it too for when grandchildren take over the house. It's sounds quicker than than the old way of deleting channels.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Can some one who has the new version check these out.

-See if you can now choose the default record for all SL's of ALL (it's only been 1,2,3,4,and 5 for the defaults for new quick SL's) I wish they'd add 10 too.

-See if they linked or deleted the episode list in MYVOD (go into MYVOD, hit select on a recording and got to episodes and see if it's blank or if it's linking to the espidoes, or it could be gone now).


----------



## carl6

ISWIZ said:


> Yes, now they can do the same for "kids" channels so the rest of us don't have to wade through them


Actually, I would very much like to see the same functionality in a user defined list (similar to favorites), so that once you picked the channels you wanted, those you did not select would not appear in any manner, would not be considered in searches, etc.

Obviously it can be done, based on the fact they enabled the capability on the adult channels. Not give us that functionality across the board.

Carl


----------



## qwerty

carl6 said:


> Actually, I would very much like to see the same functionality in a user defined list (similar to favorites), so that once you picked the channels you wanted, those you did not select would not appear in any manner, would not be considered in searches, etc.
> 
> Obviously it can be done, based on the fact they enabled the capability on the adult channels. Not give us that functionality across the board.
> 
> Carl


Sounds like a custom favorites list, other than the searches part. I think they should fix that. Base the searches on the currently selected favorites list. Those that want to search everything can, those that want to search "channels I get" can (if it worked :sure: ).


----------



## cabanaboy1977

carl6 said:


> Actually, I would very much like to see the same functionality in a user defined list (similar to favorites), so that once you picked the channels you wanted, those you did not select would not appear in any manner, would not be considered in searches, etc.
> 
> Obviously it can be done, based on the fact they enabled the capability on the adult channels. Not give us that functionality across the board.
> 
> Carl


Hear's a good Parental control ?. Can they still do searches/findbys and see the results on the adult channels?


----------



## wistex

Could somebody please elaborate on the new buffering?

One of the only things I liked about my old TWC DVR was the ability to pause a live program, go watch a recorded show (and ff and rw through it) and then return to the live program exactly where I paused it. I could even pause the pre-recorded show and return to the "lagging live" show. Essentially, swap between them by hitting the pause button and never miss a thing. This was critical for me during the NBA playoffs (I just got DTV). I would pause the game, watch a recorded show, and then watch 4 minutes of actual basketball action over the course of 46 minutes of real time. It's amazing what Jack Bauer can accomplish in one hour vs one hour in baseketball.

Is this how the new buffering works? I'm in Houston and I don't have the new update yet. thanks-


----------



## Halo

wistex said:


> Is this how the new buffering works?


Unfortunately no. What you described is the dual live buffering which isn't a feature on the R-15. The only way to go back and forth like that with the R-15 is to record both programs and use the PREV button to toggle between them.

The new buffering feature in 10C8 just continues buffering on the channel you're watching and keeps it when you watch a program in MyVOD. It doesn't 'remember' a pause, so when you go back to the live show it won't be where you paused it.


----------



## Halo

Wolffpack said:


> Looks like the Jump Forward button >| has been fixed to handle the 30 second slip and also Jump to End and Jump to Beginning. While playing a recorded show holding down >| will jump to end, not 30 seconds from the end. Holding it down again will jump to the beginning.





Wolffpack said:


> Well scratch that. Tried it today to see if the DELETE message came up and it's back to the way it was working. When I was testing yesterday it would jump to end and then jump to beginning. Now it jumps to 30 seconds before the end. Press >| again and it jumps back to 30 seconds before end. I'm confused.


I may have figured it out. 
Holding down the >| (or the clockwise arrow on some remotes) only does the Jump to End/Jump to Beginning in the Live buffer. Doesn't work for MyVod recording, it only does Jump to End there.


----------



## wistex

Halo said:


> Unfortunately no. What you described is the dual live buffering which isn't a feature on the R-15. The only way to go back and forth like that with the R-15 is to record both programs and use the PREV button to toggle between them.
> 
> The new buffering feature in 10C8 just continues buffering on the channel you're watching and keeps it when you watch a program in MyVOD. It doesn't 'remember' a pause, so when you go back to the live show it won't be where you paused it.


Why is that considered "dual live buffering?" Only one of the shows is live. Oh well. By going back and forth with the previous button you're still missing part of those shows. Without dual pausing, buffering as it exists is just not very useful. I think I read one of Earl's posts saying it was likely that the R15 would never have "DLB." Anyone know why? Is it hard to implement? Could it be accomplished only via software? That is EASILY my #1 upgrade request.... far, far above SL repeats.


----------



## Halo

wistex said:


> Why is that considered "dual live buffering?" Only one of the shows is live.


 You're right. I misread it.
Right now with 10C8 the live program will continue to buffer, but when you toggle back from recorded to live it will be at the end(newest) part of the buffer. You would have to rewind to where you left off. They need to make the live buffer 'stay paused' when you go to a recording.



wistex said:


> Oh well. By going back and forth with the previous button you're still missing part of those shows. Without dual pausing, buffering as it exists is just not very useful. I think I read one of Earl's posts saying it was likely that the R15 would never have "DLB." Anyone know why? Is it hard to implement? Could it be accomplished only via software? That is EASILY my #1 upgrade request.... far, far above SL repeats.


It doesn't look like there's anything in the hardware preventing either PIP (decoding 2 mpeg streams at once) or dual buffer. Yeah, they could both be added with new firmware.


----------



## Wolffpack

Halo said:


> I may have figured it out.
> Holding down the >| (or the clockwise arrow on some remotes) only does the Jump to End/Jump to Beginning in the Live buffer. Doesn't work for MyVod recording, it only does Jump to End there.


Bingo. Award goes to Halo. But it's even more interesting. The show I was testing this on was only 20 minutes long. While the show had ended it was still in the 90 minute live buffer since I didn't change channels. So even though I was going in via MYVOD and playing the show it was still in the buffer.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Halo said:


> I may have figured it out.
> Holding down the >| (or the clockwise arrow on some remotes) only does the Jump to End/Jump to Beginning in the Live buffer. Doesn't work for MyVod recording, it only does Jump to End there.


Interesting, wonder why it only works to go back to the begining with the live buffer and not MYVOD.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> So even though I was going in via MYVOD and playing the show it was still in the buffer.


Which is probably some how the reason why we have an issue with the 6 second jumpback=jump to end.


----------



## wistex

Halo said:


> It doesn't look like there's anything in the hardware preventing either PIP (decoding 2 mpeg streams at once) or dual buffer. Yeah, they could both be added with new firmware.


That gives me hope! It seems to me that it would be a small change, now that it does continue to buffer. Just let it pause, please? In fact, I shouldn't even have to push pause. If I'm watching a live broadcast but I'm starting to feel bored, I should be able to switch to a pre-recorded program via LIST. When I go back to the in progress program, it should be right where I left off, even if the show ended, so long as I'm within the 90 minute buffer and not affected by other new recordings.

I'm so demanding.


----------



## Halo

From the release notes:



> Improvement to Audio Response time when moving from pause to play


I think there may be a problem with this new code. With older firmware versions the sound would sometimes delay a few seconds after a 'jump back' ,RR,FF or Pause. This seems to be improved with 10C8, but now there is a new problem.
Several times so far the sound has failed to come back _at all_, even with a wait of as much as 30 seconds. Not often, maybe only 1 in 20 times after a 'jump back' push has this happened. Watching baseball I use the 'jump back' many times during a game. Any button push (except Play) corrects the problem and the sound comes back.
Anyone else experienced this new bug yet?

NOTE: This R-15 is hooked up with regular analog outputs, not digital.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I haven't had a case yet where it "never" came back. some cases it took maybe a 1s or so to come back, but it has always come back.


----------



## pjo1966

I found a weird problem. When I'm FFing through commercials I always just hit the jump-back button as soon as I see the program come back up. It used to work perfectly. Now I need to hit the jump-back button 3 or 4 times to get back to where I need to be.


----------



## Halo

*AUDIO PROBLEM*

I can now repeat the audio dropout problem 100% of the time.
The problem seems to come when the Pause button is used to interrupt either FF,RW or the 30 second slip. Then after the 'jump back' button is pressed (while the program is Paused) the audio will be gone.

Maybe someone can verify on their 10C8 setup. Then we'll know if it's just my R-15 or if it's a real bug.

(1) press FF,RW or 30 second slip (the slip has to be interrupted, not completed)
(2) press Pause
(3) press 'jump back'
(4) audio will be gone and won't come back until another 'jump back' or FF,RW

I've already tried a red button reset which didn't change anything.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Halo said:


> (1) press FF,RW or 30 second slip (the slip has to be interrupted, not completed)
> (2) press Pause
> (3) press 'jump back'
> (4) audio will be gone and won't come back until another 'jump back' or FF,RW
> 
> I've already tried a red button reset which didn't change anything.


It is an intresting combination of buttons (but I know why you are doing it).

I tried it on mine, and I get the same results as you.
At least a 2nd tap of the jump back corrects it.


----------



## Wolffpack

Does the same one an R15 with one tuner active. Hey, thought there could be a difference.


----------



## BillyT2002

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is an intresting combination of buttons (but I know why you are doing it).


Interesting combination of buttons or not - a good UI should handle just about anything you can throw at it. If it doesn't, then it wasn't well-tested before release. This is why there is no replacement for a good QA team and automated testing software (to write good UI acceptance tests).


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Regardless of the "good" QA Team or Automated testing software...

It is still only as good as people that put the test cases in... And if they never thought of that combination, unless you someone create a reduntent test case to test every possible million combination of button steps a user could do..

You are not going to catch it.

"Most" good QA teams, learn from their past testing cycles. What they missed, and what they make sure they don't miss again in the next testing cycle... and so on.


----------



## BillyT2002

Earl Bonovich said:


> Regardless of the "good" QA Team or Automated testing software...
> 
> It is still only as good as people that put the test cases in... And if they never thought of that combination, unless you someone create a reduntent test case to test every possible million combination of button steps a user could do..
> 
> You are not going to catch it.
> 
> "Most" good QA teams, learn from their past testing cycles. What they missed, and what they make sure they don't miss again in the next testing cycle... and so on.


I couldn't agree more, which is precisely my point. At this point, I don't believe that DirecTV/NDS has anything but maybe a rudimentary QA team of people (who probably also answer customer service calls) who have no experience whatsoever with testing software. I believe the same of DISH Network and I have no reason not to. Every time new software is released by either of these companies it seems that they are ignoring glaring flaws in the software (or at best providing a workaround in lieu of a real fix). Or, they are busy adding new features even though there is a slew of other items that people complain about that go unfixed.

I've already outlined what the answer (in many other threads) to their problems are. Instead of using the Waterfall method in developing software (which is reactive). They should be proactive and adopt both Agile and test-driven software development methods.

The real problem is that dbs and cable companies are not in business to develop good software so instead they shoot for adequate. They do not want to invest the resources (spend the money) to do things correctly.

For a good description of the Agile and test-driven software development methods, please refer to this post:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=607594&postcount=59


----------



## Clint Lamor

BillyT2002 said:


> I couldn't agree more, which is precisely my point. At this point, I don't believe that DirecTV/NDS has anything but maybe a rudimentary QA team of people (who probably also answer customer service calls) who have no experience whatsoever with testing software. I believe the same of DISH Network and I have no reason not to. Every time new software is released by either of these companies it seems that they are ignoring glaring flaws in the software (or at best providing a workaround in lieu of a real fix). Or, they are busy adding new features even though there is a slew of other items that people complain about that go unfixed.
> 
> I've already outlined what the answer (in many other threads) to their problems are. Instead of using the Waterfall method in developing software (which is reactive). They should be proactive and adopt both Agile and test-driven software development methods.
> 
> The real problem is that dbs and cable companies are not in business to develop good software so instead they shoot for adequate. They do not want to invest the resources (spend the money) to do things correctly.
> 
> For a good description of the Agile and test-driven software development methods, please refer to this post:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=607594&postcount=59


You will also get a multitude of other developers who will tell you Agile and Test driven development is nothing more then a new buzz thing. Enough of the QA should have shouldn't have stuff here. You will not find software thats 100% bug free. We know the problem now exists and how to reproduce it that what was needed not a discussion on how company X or Y should run their testing departments.


----------



## BillyT2002

You can call it a buzz thing, if you will but where I work, we have been writing software this way for years now and it has absolutely resulted in better software and happier customers precisely becuase we employ thought to what we write before we write it.

Sure, no software is 100% bug free, but the TIVO software is a LOT MORE free of bugs than anything developed by dbs or cable and DISH Network has been at it for a while. Time will tell how good or bad the R15 software becomes, but I'm not betting on it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

This thread is about the release...
Not about software development practices...

:backtotop


----------



## lee1203

how do I force a update on a R-15?


----------



## carl6

Push the red reset button. During startup, when you first see a blue screen, push 02468. Push only those buttons, and push them only once. Nothing will happen right away, but a minute or two later it will say it found new software and will download it.

You may or may not get different software. It will download whatever is in the data stream that is authorized for your receiver, and that may be the same version you already have. You won't know until after the unit is fully up, and you go through the menus to see what software version you have.

Carl


----------



## ad301

Earl, any idea why they changed Find to Search? Also, it's encouraging to see them paying some attention to the functionality of Find/Search, in that they list removing the 29 character limit in recent finds as one of the features of this release. Can your source provide any insight whatsoever on further improvements to be made to the search function?


----------



## Wolffpack

There is one repeatable bug in the search logic that you run into while the guide data is loading after a RESET. Using the Recent Searches function there seems to be no error checking to see if it indeed found a hit or not. Just after a RESET I went into Recent Searches and selected Modern Marvels and it returned Modular. Deadliest Catch returned Deadwood and Battlestar Galactica returned BBC World News. Obviously it's positioning itself in the guide but not checking for a match. Running the same a day or two later returned the correct results.

I would guess you would run into the same problem in the event a past show was no longer in the 14 day guide. Wonder how AUTORECORD works with this. Does it use the same search logic?


----------



## pjo1966

I recorded something from noon to 1pm today. I walked by at 12:55 and the record light was on, so I know it recorded. At 1:30 we lost power for about a minute. I just went to watch my program and it wasn't there. What the hell happened? Doesn't this thing keep recordings after it powers off? My HD TiVo crashes like crazy, but at least I know I'm not going to lose anything that was recorded before it shuts down. Luckily the program repeats later on today, but as I've said many times before... if I have to babysit it, what's the point of having a DVR?


----------



## TimF2006

Forgive me if I am posting to the wrong thread.
My software version was 0x100b, upgraded to 0x103F. I have a R-15 DVR that has been experiencing a lot of problems lately. I did run a manual upgrade as posted by carl6, but the software version did not change above 103F. Anyway to get above that version?

Thanks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

You are looking for the 1044 release, you have a philips manufactured box.

As of right now, the release is in limited distribution. So it will still be a little while until it is in full release.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

pjo1966 said:


> I recorded something from noon to 1pm today. I walked by at 12:55 and the record light was on, so I know it recorded. At 1:30 we lost power for about a minute. I just went to watch my program and it wasn't there. What the hell happened? Doesn't this thing keep recordings after it powers off? My HD TiVo crashes like crazy, but at least I know I'm not going to lose anything that was recorded before it shuts down. Luckily the program repeats later on today, but as I've said many times before... if I have to babysit it, what's the point of having a DVR?


It should have been there if it completed. 
I have shut my unit down (pulled the plug) with in minutes of a program ending and I had the recording on the hard drive.

I highly recommend to you (and anyone) to pick up a small UPS for any DVR you have (R15, TiVo, UTV, ect).... well worth the $25 or so..


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> I highly recommend to you (and anyone) to pick up a small UPS for any DVR you have (R15, TiVo, UTV, ect).... well worth the $25 or so..


I will once again state I do not have a UPS connected to any of my DVRs (DTivo or R15) as listed below and do not believe it is reasonable to expect a DVR customer equip every DVR with a UPS. I've heard it all before. A UPS is cheap so why not? Well when you pay $99 for your DVR (or get it free) and then have to spend even $25 on a UPS, that ain't so cheap compared to what you paid for the equipment you're protecting.

Pjo1966's problem is strange but regardless the R15 should be designed to handle power outages and fluctuations.

{You knew this was coming didn't you Earl?  }


----------



## Earl Bonovich

of course I did..

But I have also gone through 6 years of having a DVRs in the house, at that $25 for the UPS on those (scatter over time), have saved me a lot of grief from minor brown outs, or power flickers.


(Also mind you, my sub division is still under construction and we get power "brakes" about once every 6 months for no reason)


----------



## outbackpaul

I bought my first UPS this spring as the storms started firing up and I'm so happy I did. I first bought on for the computer system and then one for the TV and DVR. It's so nice to be able to keep watching TV or stay online even when the power goes out for a minute or so.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Wolffpack said:


> I will once again state I do not have a UPS connected to any of my DVRs (DTivo or R15) as listed below and do not believe it is reasonable to expect a DVR customer equip every DVR with a UPS. I've heard it all before. A UPS is cheap so why not? Well when you pay $99 for your DVR (or get it free) and then have to spend even $25 on a UPS, that ain't so cheap compared to what you paid for the equipment you're protecting.
> 
> Pjo1966's problem is strange but regardless the R15 should be designed to handle power outages and fluctuations.
> 
> {You knew this was coming didn't you Earl?  }


Do you use a UPS on your Desktop PC?


----------



## HockeyKat

We got a UPS for our first Tivo when we used it with cable. We were getting a lot of power glitches at the time and hated the long boot-up process for such a small power outage. And we were afraid that too many like that would have bad affects, given that all it really is is a computer anyway. Ever since then, we always use a UPS for whatever DVR we're using as our main DVR.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

As much as I would like a good debate on UPS....

:backtotop


----------



## Wolffpack

Clint Lamor said:


> Do you use a UPS on your Desktop PC?


I have a laptop. Only UPS I have covers cable modem, wireless router and other networking equipment.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Wolffpack said:


> I have a laptop. Only UPS I have covers cable modem, wireless router and other networking equipment.


Makes sense 

I use them on my PC's also they get very cranky when the reboot during file writes. I have had them on my Tivos for a long time also, I had drive issues with our flakey power here in Fl. Was just more of a curiosity. We should get back on topic before I get yelled at for derailing


----------



## TheTooleMan

Earl Bonovich said:


> It should have been there if it completed.
> I have shut my unit down (pulled the plug) with in minutes of a program ending and I had the recording on the hard drive.
> 
> I highly recommend to you (and anyone) to pick up a small UPS for any DVR you have (R15, TiVo, UTV, ect).... well worth the $25 or so..


A UPS might be helpful in general, but I don't think it would solve the original problem. For that matter, unless you have the power converter for the signal distribution box plugged into the UPS, your DVR may have a nice recording of... nothing!


----------



## jonaswan2

TheTooleMan said:


> A UPS might be helpful in general, but I don't think it would solve the original problem. For that matter, unless you have the power converter for the signal distribution box plugged into the UPS, your DVR may have a nice recording of... nothing!


Wow! This is back on topic! That is very suprising to me. Anyway, I don't use a UPS, but I do recommend them to anyone!


----------



## ApK

Wolffpack said:


> Well when you pay $99 for your DVR (or get it free) and then have to spend even $25 on a UPS, that ain't so cheap compared to what you paid for the equipment you're protecting.


That makes no sense. You don't put a UPS on something based on price. You put it on based on the fact you want it to run during a power failure.

You put a $1000 UPS on a 99 cent light bulb if you need light when the power's out.

(There was a danger of getting back on topic so I had to chime in.)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Ship the UPS talk here..
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60453

:backtotop

:box:


----------



## BillyT2002

Forget UPS - I prefer FedEx.


----------



## pjo1966

Earl Bonovich said:


> It should have been there if it completed.


The power outage happened a half hour after the program finished recording.

Another issue since the update, if I go to the VOD list and start watching a program that is still recording, I never reach the end of the recording. It just continues to the next program as if I was watching live TV.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

pjo1966 said:


> The power outage happened a half hour after the program finished recording.
> 
> Another issue since the update, if I go to the VOD list and start watching a program that is still recording, I never reach the end of the recording. It just continues to the next program as if I was watching live TV.


Hmm...

Haven't tried that one yet..
So you are saying that you never get a "delete" dialog?

I did notice that if the R15 was recording something in the background, and you changed the channel to (THAT) channel... it jumped right to the recording version (Aka you had full rewind access to the program)


----------



## pjo1966

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Haven't tried that one yet..
> So you are saying that you never get a "delete" dialog?


That is correct.


----------



## Blitz68

Wolffpack said:


> I would like to add that in my opinion this release has had the most tangible fixes I have experienced on the R15. From the outset the *gays* and gals that work on the R15 software daily have done a hell of a job with this release. As always, I will keep looking for holes....and when I find them I will bust your balls.....but I'd like to give the R15 development team an official "atta-boy" for this release. This is what I was hoping for in the next release.
> 
> Great job. :up:


Yikes


----------



## psweig

Earl Bonovich said:


> of course I did..
> 
> But I have also gone through 6 years of having a DVRs in the house, at that $25 for the UPS on those (scatter over time), have saved me a lot of grief from minor brown outs, or power flickers.
> 
> (Also mind you, my sub division is still under construction and we get power "brakes" about once every 6 months for no reason)


Years ago, when I wasn't retired,  it was possible to buy a separate voltage regulator, which was half the price of a UPS. Since, in my experience, brownouts were always more damaging than total interruptions.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

ad301 said:


> Earl, any idea why they changed Find to Search? Also, it's encouraging to see them paying some attention to the functionality of Find/Search, in that they list removing the 29 character limit in recent finds as one of the features of this release. Can your source provide any insight whatsoever on further improvements to be made to the search function?


Earl or anyone else with the new release. Did they add symbol's to the Search funtion? It's a pain Trying to search for MI-5 or something with a 's without a - or '.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

No, (At least I have seen a way), to enter symbols in the search.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Darn, I don't use search that much but it's seems the times that I've have I've need them. I know the UTV had them but I don't know if Tivo does. I think it's odd that they don't when the 1st thing on the list to the left is usally a upside down ? mark or someother symbol. And they don't let you search with a symbol so you have to wade thru alot of programs before getting to the one's you want.


----------



## walters

Actually, the correct way to do it is to remove the symbols for the purposes of indexing the data rather than adding symbols to an already cumbersome on-screen keyboard.


----------



## ApK

walters said:


> Actually, the correct way to do it is to remove the symbols for the purposes of indexing the data rather than adding symbols to an already cumbersome on-screen keyboard.


I agree.

Or at least index them in order before alphanumerics, so they'd show up first in a hit list.


----------



## walters

Hmm, that's interesting. If they were using ASCII, they would show up first. 

Are they alphabetized as if the symbol isn't there or as if the symbol is greater than "z"? Again, I don't have one, but if anyone is interested in testing, what surrounds titles like "Grey's Anatomy", "America's Top Model", "O'Reilly Factor", etc.?

Feel free, of course, mods to split this tangent off if that makes sense.


----------



## Wolffpack

The titles are in ASCII order. Special characters like ' - : and such are at the top of the list.


----------



## Upstream

pjo1966 said:


> Another issue since the update, if I go to the VOD list and start watching a program that is still recording, I never reach the end of the recording. It just continues to the next program as if I was watching live TV.


I experienced the same thing last night with 10B8.

I was recording Channel 5 and Channel 7, and watching the recording on Channel 7.

I changed the channel to Channel 5 and started watching the recording on Channel 5 from the beginning. When I reached the end of the program on Channel 5 ended, it just continued to the next program without giving me the delete dialog.

Both the original Channel 5 and Channel 7 programs were saved, but the continuation program on Channel 5 was not saved (other than going into the live buffer).


----------



## cabanaboy1977

walters said:


> Hmm, that's interesting. If they were using ASCII, they would show up first.
> 
> Are they alphabetized as if the symbol isn't there or as if the symbol is greater than "z"? Again, I don't have one, but if anyone is interested in testing, what surrounds titles like "Grey's Anatomy", "America's Top Model", "O'Reilly Factor", etc.?
> 
> Feel free, of course, mods to split this tangent off if that makes sense.


Yup, it's fun trying to search for America's anything. I was searching for America's got talent and you have to wade thru all the America before you get to America's. Searching for MI-5 is nearing impossible (if it where on) you have to search thru all the MI's to get to the it.


----------



## walters

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Yup, it's fun trying to search for America's anything. I was searching for America's got talent and you have to wade thru all the America before you get to America's. Searching for MI-5 is nearing impossible (if it where on) you have to search thru all the MI's to get to the it.


Yes, well space comes before ', so I'd expect to have to go through all "America _something_", but what about, for example, "American"


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Upstream said:


> I experienced the same thing last night with 10B8.
> 
> I was recording Channel 5 and Channel 7, and watching the recording on Channel 7.
> 
> I changed the channel to Channel 5 and started watching the recording on Channel 5 from the beginning. When I reached the end of the program on Channel 5 ended, it just continued to the next program without giving me the delete dialog.
> 
> Both the original Channel 5 and Channel 7 programs were saved, but the continuation program on Channel 5 was not saved (other than going into the live buffer).


I think this only happens if you watch it from MYVOD and then get caught up to "live tv". I know it's happened to me a couple of times. I think I even had it go into the next recording on the same channel. And I think the second you hit the jumpback it give you the "do you want to delete this yes, no" question still even thought it's on the next show. Don't quote me on this but I'm pretty sure that's what happens.


----------



## ApK

walters said:


> Yes, well space comes before ', so I'd expect to have to go through all "America _something_",


Yes, in ASCII order, that's true. 
So, either they need to leave out the symbols you can't enter, like you said, or they need to order the symbols you CAN'T enter to come before the symbols you CAN (you can enter a space).

Hmm...WWTD?

ApK


----------



## Wolffpack

Or you could enter "americaa" and back up a screen to see the "america's".


----------



## steveymac

Earl Bonovich said:


> I like the option to have it. (It is in the release notes, but it didn't say how to get there).
> 
> I personally won't use it, but I know there are a good number of users out there that will turn it on so the descriptions don't show up at all.


do they include IFC in with the adult channels? I know some of that stuff on IFC is kinda nasty, which makes me wonder why its on Total Choice(low level)... i do not like that channel..


----------



## walters

ApK said:


> Yes, in ASCII order, that's true.
> So, either they need to leave out the symbols you can't enter, like you said, or they need to order the symbols you CAN'T enter to come before the symbols you CAN (you can enter a space).
> 
> Hmm...WWTD?


Well, they eliminate the symbols from the index, which of course is why I suggested it


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I don't think IFC is included in the Adult channel block.
I think it is only the 6 or so that are classified as Adult Entertainment on Directv.com


----------



## davez

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't think IFC is included in the Adult channel block.
> I think it is only the 6 or so that are classified as Adult Entertainment on Directv.com


 I was channel surfing last night and came to the IFC channel. I have the adult channels blocked and when I tuned to IFC I got a message saying that the content rating for the program was unknown and that I needed to enter the unlock code if I wanted to view the channel. It appears to be an attempt to keep the wrong eyes from viewing the raunchy stuff.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

That is the standard "parental" controls based on program raiting.

The new update has another level of security, where you flat out remove the channels the guide/access at all... so you can't even see titles and descriptions. Those are for the Adult channels only


----------



## pjo1966

Same problem today. I wasn't even FFing through. I was watching a weather warning that popped in before the program was over. By the time the warning was over it had crossed into the next program. The only way to delete the recording was to go back to VOD and delete it. This is definitely an unwelcome change with the new software.


----------



## davez

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is the standard "parental" controls based on program raiting.
> 
> The new update has another level of security, where you flat out remove the channels the guide/access at all... so you can't even see titles and descriptions. Those are for the Adult channels only


The only control I have set is the new update. No other restrictions are set on my R-15. I don't mind. I have young boys in the house and thy don't need to see the raunchy stuff.


----------



## qwerty

I'm not sure if this is old, and i just noticed it, or if it's new. (Or if it's already been posted.) I had two shows scheduled to record, and scheduled a third. I got the conflict menu with an option to schedule a future showing.

Is that new?


----------



## Upstream

qwerty said:


> I'm not sure if this is old, and i just noticed it, or if it's new. (Or if it's already been posted.) I had two shows scheduled to record, and scheduled a third. I got the conflict menu with an option to schedule a future showing.
> 
> Is that new?


I just tried that with 10B8, and I did not get the option to schedule a future recording. So I guess this is new.


----------



## ApK

It's not new, but it doesn't always happen. There's a thread about it somewhere.
I assumed when I first saw it on mine with 10b8 that it only happens when there's a conflict and there IS another showing option in the guide to choose, it may be less predictable than that (I didn't read the whole thread.).


----------



## qwerty

Well, the third show I scheduled was Must Love Dogs on HBO, so there are probably a dozen showings in the next week.


----------



## ccentunl

Glad I decided to check the forum today, I haven't used my R15(it's setup in the Office with my computer for noise) mostly because it didn't have the 30 sec skip available------biggest reason I have been looking for a hack, I agree attaboy's all around. Now maybe I will use it more like my two Tivos.


----------



## Wolffpack

qwerty said:


> Well, the third show I scheduled was Must Love Dogs on HBO, so there are probably a dozen showings in the next week.


OK qwerty I'm not sure how much we need to know about your dog love. :lol:


----------



## qwerty

Wolffpack said:


> OK qwerty I'm not sure how much we need to know about your dog love. :lol:


Not all of us have 5 DVR's. Some of us have to record our wive's chick flicks too.

At least that's my story, and I'm sticking to it! :lol:


----------



## Upstream

qwerty said:


> Some of us have to record our wive's chick flicks too.


That's the best thing about the R15. "Sorry hon, the DVR messed up."


----------



## ApK

qwerty said:


> Not all of us have 5 DVR's.


Bah! Luddites.


----------



## Bobman

qwerty said:


> Not all of us have 5 DVR's.


For that $25 you can sure do a lot of other things. I could have a DVR or receiver in every room if I wanted but why pay all that extra for something your not using the majority of the time and some you hardly ever use. I have the R-10 connected to three TV's and the R-15 (just REhooked it up last night) connected to two. I have another DirecTivo and normal receivers but why pay $5 when I would hardly use them.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Bobman said:


> For that $25 you can sure do a lot of other things. I could have a DVR or receiver in every room if I wanted but why pay all that extra for something your not using the majority of the time and some you hardly ever use. I have the R-10 connected to three TV's and the R-15 (just REhooked it up last night) connected to two. I have another DirecTivo and normal receivers but why pay $5 when I would hardly use them.


I think some of them ( I won't mention any names *cough*Earl*cough*cough*) don't ever go outside so they have a LOT of TV to watch. :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I'll tell you what...
Since I started DVRing about 6 years ago....
I watch a LOT more TV.... however... I enjoy my life a lot more, as I watch it late at night, or at times we just want to relax..... We pretty much longer worry about "is that on tonight"


----------



## ApK

Earl Bonovich said:


> I'll tell you what...
> Since I started DVRing about 6 years ago....
> I watch a LOT more TV.... however... I enjoy my life a lot more, as I watch it late at night, or at times we just want to relax..... We pretty much longer worry about "is that on tonight"


F'in'-A, Bubba.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Earl Bonovich said:


> I'll tell you what...
> Since I started DVRing about 6 years ago....
> I watch a LOT more TV.... however... I enjoy my life a lot more, as I watch it late at night, or at times we just want to relax..... We pretty much longer worry about "is that on tonight"


Just messin with ya


----------



## qwerty

Not sure if it's 10C8 related, but...

We were watching Must Love Dogs (shut up Wolfpack  ), my wife left the room so I switched to a recorded episode of The Ulitimate Workshop (much more manly  ), when she returned I hit the Prev button and it shot me out to live TV (shudder). I duplicated it a couple times then reset and duplicated it again.

I'm 95% sure it let me toggle between a couple recorded shows in the past.

Unrelated - I was out of town most of the week and my recordings piled up. I've got about 15% free space left. It's gotten much more sluggish, even after resetting.


----------



## jtfinsfan1

AS everyone can see, I live in PA. I just want to know if anyone knows when the upgrade will be available for the R15 in my area


----------



## Zzapster

jtfinsfan1 said:


> AS everyone can see, I live in PA. I just want to know if anyone knows when the upgrade will be available for the R15 in my area


I just received an e-mail from Directv tech support and was told that no upgrade is scheduled for my receiver. I have an R15 running 10B8. What really suprised me about this e-mail was the fact that I spoke to tech support yesterday and was told that there was an upgrade and that I should have already received it. He told me to try to force the upgrade by resetting the unit by pressing the red reset button and if that didn't work to unplug the unit from the wall. Needless to say, it did not download the upgrade, therefore I e-mailed tech support and received the above mentioned response.:scratchin


----------



## gimme5

Zzapster said:


> I just received an e-mail from Directv tech support and was told that no upgrade is scheduled for my receiver.


You'll get the upgrade sooner or later, I'll get it...we'll all get it eventually. Maybe the tech means that there's no specific date scheduled for you to receive it?


----------



## TheTooleMan

qwerty said:


> Unrelated - I was out of town most of the week and my recordings piled up. I've got about 15% free space left. It's gotten much more sluggish, even after resetting.


Which reminds me... what does that exclamation mark beside a title in MyVOD mean? It looks sorta like the one on the title of this message.

I saw that on the oldest title or two when my disk space got down around 15%. I assume it means it may get deleted soon. Of course the user's manual wasn't much help.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The ! denotes that they episode is on the "chopping block" one of the ones about to be deleted due to space reasons.


----------



## PlanetBill

jtfinsfan1 said:


> AS everyone can see, I live in PA. I just want to know if anyone knows when the upgrade will be available for the R15 in my area


I didn't recieve the last upgrade until 3+ weeks after folks on the left coast recieved it. Ohio. Not such a bad thing if there were to be many problems.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Question from


Cabanaboy1977 said:


> - Keep Until I Delete items are not "counted" with regards to limits set by Series Link settings
> Are we talking about using the blue button to keep one? Did the fix the logic in the SL so that keep 5 keeps the 5 newest and keep 5 until I delete records 5 then stops?


Reply from


Earl Bonovich said:


> KUID:
> Basically; I had 5 episodes of Modern Marvels. I hit the Blue Button to keep 3 of the episodes. The SL then went ahed and recorded 3 more episodes, so I now had 8 on the hard drive... it kept the most recent 5. I haven't tested it yet, when having the SL itself set to KEEP 5 and have then automatically set to KUID


Earl, I still haven't gotten the upgrade but I end up doing this on one of the kids SL's because they want to save two episodes of it. It already does this in 10B8. I was expecting to see only 5 episodes (since it was set at keep 5), but when I came home there was 7. Can you find out why they would have listed this as an improvement if it was already there.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

It is possible they revisted the code and had to do a minor bug fix to it, and it just tripped as a new feature (since it wasn't listed before)


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Just checking. It was something I never tried before since most of my SL are set to all. Just figured I'd ask.


----------



## pjo1966

Another issue since getting the update. I only had one 1-hour program in my VOD today, and a second was recording. I got a message saying I only had 10% available space left and that I should start deleting programs.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Did you recently clean up space?

I saw this problem a few versions ago (it wasn't recognizing deleted space).
A simple reboot cleared that, and I didn't have the problem again.


----------



## pjo1966

Earl Bonovich said:


> Did you recently clean up space?
> 
> I saw this problem a few versions ago (it wasn't recognizing deleted space).
> A simple reboot cleared that, and I didn't have the problem again.


I never have more than one or two shows saved. I'll try a reboot in the morning.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Okay... Concact #3 saw my posts...

R15-300 will get 1047

Here is why: 1044 was one of the "Original" code version for the R15-500.
So they changed it to 1047 to avoid confusion.

v0x1044 is v0x1047


----------



## ApK

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... Concact #3 saw my posts...
> 1044 was one of the "Original" code version for the R15-300.


Not to add to the confusion, but did you mean to say the 300 or the 500? 'cuz 1044 is what my 500 says was it's original version.

ApK


----------



## Clint Lamor

ApK said:


> Not to add to the confusion, but did you mean to say the 300 or the 500? 'cuz 1044 is what my 500 says was it's original version.
> 
> ApK


I'm guessing he meant the 500 originally had that version.  Maybe he meant the 800 (combination of both)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

ApK said:


> Not to add to the confusion, but did you mean to say the 300 or the 500? 'cuz 1044 is what my 500 says was it's original version.
> 
> ApK


Yep... thanks for the correction.


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... Concact #3 saw my posts...
> 
> R15-300 will get 1047
> 
> Here is why: 1044 was one of the "Original" code version for the R15-500.
> So they changed it to 1047 to avoid confusion.
> 
> v0x1044 is v0x1047


Oh, this is just too funny.


----------



## nneptune

I've been on vacation for the past few weeks in Chandler, AZ (hi, Wolffpack, I'm in a home near you)...watching crappy Cox analog cable.
Has the update been rolled out to everyone yet? I'm looking forward to checking it out when I get back home (the highly humidified and allergy-causing Illinois).
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Earl Bonovich

nneptune said:


> (the highly humidified and allergy-causing Illinois).


Can't disagree with you there...

As of this afternoon... the update is still moving.
More areas are getting added each night, however.....

The R15 user base has grown significantly over the last couple releases.

So even though they are spreading the install base out... it is still taking more time to get it to everyone...


----------



## Wolffpack

nneptune said:


> I've been on vacation for the past few weeks in Chandler, AZ (hi, Wolffpack, I'm in a home near you)...watching crappy Cox analog cable.
> Has the update been rolled out to everyone yet? I'm looking forward to checking it out when I get back home (the highly humidified and allergy-causing Illinois).
> Thanks,
> Rich


Howdy pardner! But you're out here at our worst time for both humidity and allergies. How'd ya like them there dust storms????


----------



## nneptune

Wolffpack said:


> Howdy pardner! But you're out here at our worst time for both humidity and allergies. How'd ya like them there dust storms????


The dust storms have been something! We drove through them on the way back from the infamous Chandler Mall, I "filmed" it on my phone. We saw Steely Dan at the Cricket, and Donald Fagan was afraid of them (the dust storms)! "How is this going to affect meeeee...", he whined. Good times!
...and I know this is way off topic, but even during all this, my allergies and asthma have improved in the weeks I've been out here. 
i see a relocation in my future...


----------



## jonaswan2

We all know that you want to come to the South. Tennessee preferably .


----------



## carl6

nneptune said:


> i see a relocation in my future...


Having lived in the desert SW for a number of years (but not currently), all I can advise is try it year round before you make a decision.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977

nneptune said:


> when I get back home (the highly humidified and allergy-causing Illinois).
> Thanks,
> Rich


We just got our A/C fixed last friday. It was just in time I don't think we would have lived thru last weekend here.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

And this has what to do with the Software Upgrade?
I mean... Off-topic is onething... but now we are talking about weather?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

I was bored, what do you do when you get bored? Talk about the weather


----------



## sheepishlion

Has anyone noticed that you can't set a book mark with the new software (10C8)? I am trying a reset right now to see if that fixes it. I tried to set a book mard while it was recording, but it wouldn't let me, so I figured I had to wait until it was done recording, and it won't even let me do it then.


EDIT: Just to clarify, I am pressing the pause button, and then the green button to book mark. I thought maybe I remembered the buttons wrong, so I tried red, yellow and blue as well with the same results.


EDIT: Just finished the reset, and it let me set a book mark. I do remember when I went to watch it before the reset, it was showing the time (ie 7:05 PM) instead of showing how far into the recording it was (ie 0:05). I am guessing for whatever reason it was still thinking it was the "live" buffer instead of being previously recorded into MyVOD.


----------



## TheTooleMan

sheepishlion said:


> Has anyone noticed that you can't set a book mark with the new software (10C8)? I am trying a reset right now to see if that fixes it. I tried to set a book mard while it was recording, but it wouldn't let me, so I figured I had to wait until it was done recording, and it won't even let me do it then.


I found I cannot book mark a recording in progress. 103F, not updated yet.


----------



## Wolffpack

After doing some housekeeping on MYVOD (it was at 20% available and is now at 85%) all of my recordings are flagged with "!". Even programs just recorded yesterday. RESET doesn't fix it.
*
EDIT: Today the "!" flags are gone. It wasn't immediate but over night it seemed the R15 caught up.*


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> After doing some housekeeping on MYVOD (it was at 20% available and is now at 85%) all of my recordings are flagged with "!". Even programs just recorded yesterday. RESET doesn't fix it.
> *
> EDIT: Today the "!" flags are gone. It wasn't immediate but over night it seemed the R15 caught up.*


That's really odd. I've gotten up to 13% or less available and never had it flag the recordings with a !. Does anyone know at what % available it starts marking them with !'s?


----------



## ApK

It's apparently buggy. I have over 50% available and followign a reset, I'll have several older items marked with a !, then after reseting, they will be clear again.


----------



## qwerty

cabanaboy1977 said:


> That's really odd. I've gotten up to 13% or less available and never had it flag the recordings with a !. Does anyone know at what % available it starts marking them with !'s?


I haven't had it either, and I've been between 10% - 20% available. Maybe because mine are all set to keep until I delete? I'm guessing it may also be looking at what's scheduled in your ToDo list for the next 24 hours, and if it needs to make space.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

qwerty said:


> I haven't had it either, and I've been between 10% - 20% available. Maybe because mine are all set to keep until I delete? I'm guessing it may also be looking at what's scheduled in your ToDo list for the next 24 hours, and if it needs to make space.


If there all keep until I delete that makes sense. None of mine are set that way. I would assume that your right that it's a combo of todo list and % left but I'm thinking there has to be a % left that triggers it too.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

According to an email I received... the 10C8 and 1047 release is still going on, the next "wave" of people during this week.


----------



## walters

So does that mean 10D1 is another mistake (someone getting software they shouldn't have)? 1047 was apparently nothing more than a name change from 1044, and there was no reason to change the name of 10C8, so I guess so.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I still haven't gotten the details on why those users got 10D1.
10C8 is the the current release version for the R15-500


----------



## klwillis

Earl,

I haven't recieved 10D1 yet and I am usually in the group that gets the software first. Can't say I am disaapointed because I am not.
I don't want to be first anymore. :nono:

Keith



Earl Bonovich said:


> I still haven't gotten the details on why those users got 10D1.
> 10C8 is the the current release version for the R15-500


----------



## Earl Bonovich

All indications that I have been hearing, is that 10D1 is not a consumer release version. Why those that did get it (I think I have seen 2 or 3 people accross the three forum boards), I don't know.


----------



## Jasen

I just recived it and I noticed some of the channel locos werent there and on channel 296 cartoon network has their old channel logo instead of their new cn logo and why did directv take there new logo and put their old one back up


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Jasen said:


> I just recived it and I noticed some of the channel locos werent there and on channel 296 cartoon network has their old channel logo instead of their new cn logo and why did directv take there new logo and put their old one back up


There into retro?


----------



## tonyc

I finally recieved my download this morning and it was 10c8 and the date and time are correct . the only funny thing was when downloading the numbers in the right hand corner read the old version.


----------



## seefilms

From my understanding (ie. what I've been told by the extremely fallible customer service reps at DirecTV) this upgrade is something they are testing in five different cities (not major markets). If it works...then it will ramp up.

and such.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

They have been ramping it each week for the last few weeks... it is in much more then a few cities...

And it works fine, in fact they are already working on the next version.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> They have been ramping it each week for the last few weeks... it is in much more then a few cities...
> 
> And it works fine, in fact they are already working on the next version.


:biggthump way to go D*. Hopefully we'll see it before the end of August.


----------



## gimme5

Wow, it just arrived in Anaheim today? It might take a while to get to us on the East Coast... :-/


----------



## bjflynn04

The way it is looking us folks in Virginia and the rest of the east coast probably won't cee 10C8, 1047 until October lol. !rolling :lol:


----------



## FlyingmWY

gimme5 said:


> Wow, it just arrived in Anaheim today? It might take a while to get to us on the East Coast... :-/


I got it in Wyoming on 7/19/06. We are the last to get anything ever!:lol:


----------



## HockeyKat

FlyingmWY said:


> I got it in Wyoming on 7/19/06. We are the last to get anything ever!:lol:


Not this time! lol!


----------



## sjniedz

Earl Bonovich said:


> They have been ramping it each week for the last few weeks... it is in much more then a few cities...
> 
> And it works fine, in fact they are already working on the next version.


Have you heard a date when they expect the rollout to be complete?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

No, haven't got a specific date... just that they where increasing the size of the rollout.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

If we're lucky we'll all have it monday morning


----------



## Spicoli

cabanaboy1977 said:


> If we're lucky we'll all have it monday morning


Too bad there are a lot of Monday mornings left this year. :lol:


----------



## Spicoli

I too am eagerly awaiting it's full release.


----------



## whynot83706

Maybe not on the subject....but what is difference between R15-300 (1047) and R15-500 (10c8)?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

There is no difference between the two software versions on the user level.

R15-300 was build by Philips
R15-500 was build by Humax


----------



## csigrissum

ok- I've been trying to wait patiently, and not post "I didn't get it". But, I'm still on 10B8. Does the phone line need to be connected?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

No, the phone line doesn't need to be connected.


----------



## UPEngineer

I tell ya I have no clue what is going on here!

I received version 10D1 a few days ago...I live in OK and what I gather only a handfull of people got it if that.

I have been gone for last day and half for work and when I return home a little while ago and turn my tv on, the guided setup screens are on my R15 (like when you first set it up). I had to go through all of the setup and find the dish and test and all that jazz.

After it was all said and done, I am now at version 10C8! So I have been downgraded.

Earl, maybe you can find out what is going on!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Basically what I can tell....

You weren't "downgraded" persay... You where actually upgraded.....

Basically what happen is that your box finnaly fell into the "rollout" of 10C8... but since 10D1 isn't a consumer release, the box "upgraded" (by downgrading) to the latest consumer release... Make sense?

I didn't think so...

As for why it did the Guided setup... Others have reported that when the units upgrade... not sure why, or what trips it though..


----------



## whynot83706

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is no difference between the two software versions on the user level.
> 
> R15-300 was build by Philips
> R15-500 was build by Humax


So does box just look different or its the same?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

whynot83706 said:


> So does box just look different or its the same?


Looks the same it's but the 300 is smaller.


----------



## LAStealth

After the upgrade, my yellow button has been disabled. For some reason now when I press the yellow button the only thing it does is switch audio formats. I don't get the top banner anymore. Is anyone else having this issue? I tried redownloading the software relase, and that worked fine, but did not resolve the issue.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

LAStealth said:


> After the upgrade, my yellow button has been disabled. For some reason now when I press the yellow button the only thing it does is switch audio formats. I don't get the top banner anymore. Is anyone else having this issue? I tried redownloading the software relase, and that worked fine, but did not resolve the issue.


The top banner should be the blue button or hit info to get the banner.


----------



## LAStealth

cabanaboy1977 said:


> The top banner should be the blue button or hit info to get the banner.


When I press the blue button I get the mini guide on the bottom of the screen. When I used to press the yellow button I would get the top info bar by itself without the detailed info below it, basically used to quickly see the program that was on, and the time of day.


----------



## Bobman

I hope this update gets to my area before my new R-15 comes on Saturday. I dont really want to make a lot of SL's until I have this update.

Looks like I will be back "beta testing"  the R-15 again due to the new free offer. I just hope I have better luck than before.

I have more than 100 SP's on my R-10 and am toying with the idea of using both my R-15s in the main area. This would in a sense give me 100 SL's. I can put the main primetime shows on one and all the rest on the other.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

LAStealth said:


> When I press the blue button I get the mini guide on the bottom of the screen. When I used to press the yellow button I would get the top info bar by itself without the detailed info below it, basically used to quickly see the program that was on, and the time of day.


Ok, I think it was switching the audio before too but it was pulling up that window to show that it was changing the audio. Now it's just changing the audio with out showing you anything? or is it giving some (visual) indication that audio changed.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Bobman said:


> I hope this update gets to my area before my new R-15 comes on Saturday. I dont really want to make a lot of SL's until I have this update.
> 
> Looks like I will be back "beta testing"  the R-15 again due to the new free offer. I just hope I have better luck than before.
> 
> I have more than 100 SP's on my R-10 and am toying with the idea of using both my R-15s in the main area. This would in a sense give me 100 SL's. I can put the main primetime shows on one and all the rest on the other.


Refresh my memory, what did you do with your other R15?


----------



## LAStealth

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Ok, I think it was switching the audio before too but it was pulling up that window to show that it was changing the audio. Now it's just changing the audio with out showing you anything? or is it giving some (visual) indication that audio changed.


Yea, befor it was also chaning the audio. Now it changes the audio, but there is no visual indicator that it is doing so. You can still get a visual if you press the info button, and then push the yellow button. It just seems that this is a bug, am I wrong?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

LAStealth said:


> Yea, befor it was also chaning the audio. Now it changes the audio, but there is no visual indicator that it is doing so. You can still get a visual if you press the info button, and then push the yellow button. It just seems that this is a bug, am I wrong?


It might be but I was never using the yellow before to do that but I think it would be something for Earl to ask about. Can anyone one else with 10c8 and 10b8 test this to see what results they get. I'll try it tonight too when I get home.


----------



## Bobman

Clint Lamor said:


> Refresh my memory, what did you do with your other R15?


Three times I came >< this close to trading it but never followed thru so the R-15 is in a bedroom with 1 tuner active.


----------



## TheTooleMan

I received 1047 on 8/2/2006 at 3:18 am, or something like that. Last night I was watching a program while it recorded. After the program ended and recording stopped, but while I was still viewing the recording, I hit the "instant replay" 6-second rewind button. AS WITH THE PREVIOUS VERSION, 103F, playback stopped and I was prompted to whether I wanted to delete the recording or not. 

I hit the red reset button on the R15 before going to bed last night and will post a further update later.


----------



## pjo1966

I'm still getting a warning that I only have 10% available space. When the warning popped up I had one 90 minute movie recorded and I was recording a 60 minute program.

The issue I was having earlier is constant. If I'm watching a show that is still recording, the R-15 does not know whether I'm playing back from VOD or just watching the buffer. I tried to exit out because I didn't have time to finish watching. The R-15 lost my spot in the recording.


----------



## UoPSlave

Was this software update supposed to fix the Caller Id issue as well? If so, my unit is still displaying that I need to call my phone company.


----------



## Bobman

What I usually did after getting an update or having any major problems is pull the plug and wait 30 seconds before restarting. The red reset button doesnt clear everything and when I use that normally I still had problems.


----------



## TheTooleMan

TheTooleMan said:


> I received 1047 on 8/2/2006 at 3:18 am, or something like that. Last night I was watching a program while it recorded. After the program ended and recording stopped, but while I was still viewing the recording, I hit the "instant replay" 6-second rewind button. AS WITH THE PREVIOUS VERSION, 103F, playback stopped and I was prompted to whether I wanted to delete the recording or not.
> 
> I hit the red reset button on the R15 before going to bed last night and will post a further update later.


The next day, the video from the R15 was digital hash. The banners worked when I changed the channels, and I could access MyVod and start playback of a recording in progress, but the video itself never changed. Unplugging the unit for 5 minutes cleared up the problem.

The instant replay problem still exists for recordings in progress - when the show ends and the red light goes out, instant replay stops playback and brings up the "do you want to delete this recording?" prompt.

So what's supposed to be fixed in this release?

:nono2:


----------



## qwerty

TheTooleMan said:


> The instant replay problem still exists for recordings in progress - when the show ends and the red light goes out, instant replay stops playback and brings up the "do you want to delete this recording?" prompt.


That's odd. On mine, when the recording ends (red light goes out) replay no longer functions. Also, holding down slip no longer takes you to the end of the recording with the delete prompt. It now jumps you to live TV. I've got a 500. Is yours a 300?


----------



## LAStealth

cabanaboy1977 said:


> It might be but I was never using the yellow before to do that but I think it would be something for Earl to ask about. Can anyone one else with 10c8 and 10b8 test this to see what results they get. I'll try it tonight too when I get home.


Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Sorry... I'll try it tonight
Earl


----------



## Wolffpack

On 10C8 if I go into MYVOD and watch a show that is currently recording, when it stops recording (red light goes off) the instant replay works fine. FF and RR work fine. The 30 second SLIP works fine. Holding down the SLIP does jump to live TV without asking if I want to delete the recording. It does not jump to the end of the recording.

If I watch a show from the live buffer currently recording and place it on pause for a bit, when the show is done record all trick play features work the same as listed above.

I thought I had tried this after receiving 10C8 but wanted to verify my findings. Mine is a -500.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I just tried the Yellow Button.

While watching a program, it does just change it with no notification.
With the INFO up, it show that you toggled the language...

Is this really a bug?


----------



## LAStealth

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just tried the Yellow Button.
> 
> While watching a program, it does just change it with no notification.
> With the INFO up, it show that you toggled the language...
> 
> Is this really a bug?


The reason I liked the yellow button feautre was that you could click on the yellow button once, and you would just get the top bar on the screen without the detailed info. You would see the current time of day, the show title and still be able to see most of the screen. If I press the info button, I get all the top bar info, but also get the detailed information, and that takes up half of the viewing area. As it worked before, it was similar to using the tivo where you would click the right arrow and would see just the top bar, but if you clicked the right arrow again, you would see the details about the show you were watching. To me this is a bug, but maybe I am the only one who was using this feature.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Was it changing Audio before? (I don't have 10B8 anymore... so I can't test it)


----------



## outbackpaul

Earl Bonovich said:


> Was it changing Audio before? (I don't have 10B8 anymore... so I can't test it)


No, he's right. I've still got 10B8 and it displays the banner across the top.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

outbackpaul said:


> No, he's right. I've still got 10B8 and it displays the banner across the top.


But is the AUDIO format changing (top right corner is the Audio type changing)

What I am thinking is the "bar" coming up on the top was a sideeffect of the AUDIO changing.
So the update was to just change the audio, and NOT show the bar.

Not the other way around.


----------



## LAStealth

Earl Bonovich said:


> But is the AUDIO format changing (top right corner is the Audio type changing)
> 
> What I am thinking is the "bar" coming up on the top was a sideeffect of the AUDIO changing.
> So the update was to just change the audio, and NOT show the bar.
> 
> Not the other way around.


When you would first press the yellow button, the audio would NOT change. After the bar was up and you pressed the yellow button a second time, the audio would then change.


----------



## Wolffpack

Wolffpack said:


> On 10C8 if I go into MYVOD and watch a show that is currently recording, when it stops recording (red light goes off) the instant replay works fine. FF and RR work fine. The 30 second SLIP works fine. Holding down the SLIP does jump to live TV without asking if I want to delete the recording. It does not jump to the end of the recording.
> 
> If I watch a show from the live buffer currently recording and place it on pause for a bit, when the show is done record all trick play features work the same as listed above.
> 
> I thought I had tried this after receiving 10C8 but wanted to verify my findings. Mine is a -500.


Update on this. Today I tried this exact same scenario, watching a currently recording show via MYVOD but I was in FF when the show ended and the RED light went off. Under those circumstances the jump back button does not work. It does nothing. The 30 second SLIP works but holding it down also does nothing. FF and RR works fine.

If I exit and start playing the same recorded show again, everything works fine.


----------



## rgraham541

I am begining to think the 1047 upgrade is an urban myth! Been waiting forever with no download! Cannot even force the upgrade.


----------



## TheTooleMan

qwerty said:


> That's odd. On mine, when the recording ends (red light goes out) replay no longer functions. Also, holding down slip no longer takes you to the end of the recording with the delete prompt. It now jumps you to live TV. I've got a 500. Is yours a 300?


Sorry for the delay in replying. Mine is an R15-300.


----------



## qwerty

TheTooleMan said:


> Sorry for the delay in replying. Mine is an R15-300.


I know they want them to be identical, but I was thinking maybe there's a difference in the 300 & 500 firmware?

I was able to duplicate it several times before & after a rest, but according to Wolfpacks post it seems not to be consistant for everyone.


----------



## Wolffpack

Correct. On my -500 the only time I ran into this problem was when I was doing FF at the time the recording ended. I've tried it two other times without problem.


----------



## qwerty

I tested again this evening specifically not FF'ing (or anything else) when it stopped recording. Same results. Repeat button ceased functioning. Holding Slip takes you to live. No "Do you wish to delete?" box.

We must be doing something else different.:shrug:


----------



## Wolffpack

Not necessarily. But just to make sure, you're watching the show while it's recording from MYVOD. Correct?

To truly test, how does this perform after a reset?


----------



## qwerty

Wolffpack said:


> Not necessarily. But just to make sure, you're watching the show while it's recording from MYVOD. Correct?
> 
> To truly test, how does this perform after a reset?


I usually record Wheel of Fortune (manual, from the guide) and pad it 30 minutes to cover Jepoardy 6 - 7 pm. I'll start watching Wheel (from MyVOD) at 6:15 - 6:20. At 7:00, when the recording ends, and the light goes out, repeat ceases to function. It functions properly until 7:00, while still recording.

I've reset several times since originally posting this.


----------



## Wolffpack

Ah, so padding? What about a non-padded show? I'll try one padded tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

qwerty said:


> I usually record Wheel of Fortune (manual, from the guide) and pad it 30 minutes to cover Jepoardy 6 - 7 pm. I'll start watching Wheel (from MyVOD) at 6:15 - 6:20. At 7:00, when the recording ends, and the light goes out, repeat ceases to function. It functions properly until 7:00, while still recording.
> 
> I've reset several times since originally posting this.


You've had good luck with padding a one time manual R)'s (your not doing manual by time and date right)?

Why are you not doing SL's for Wheel and Jepoardy?


----------



## TheTooleMan

Wolffpack said:


> Not necessarily. But just to make sure, you're watching the show while it's recording from MYVOD. Correct?
> 
> To truly test, how does this perform after a reset?


Not sure who you're addressing here, but I did a reset after 1047 downloaded on my R15-300.


----------



## pjo1966

So Earl... when's the next update... or how do I go back to the previous software?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

You can't go back, unless D* chooses to rollback the upgrade.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

pjo1966 said:


> So Earl... when's the next update... or how do I go back to the previous software?


There are no methods to revert back to an older version.

No timeline on when the next release (following 10C8) is scheduled for...


----------



## franco

Earl Bonovich said:


> There are no methods to revert back to an older version.
> 
> No timeline on when the next release (following 10C8) is scheduled for...


Time line: West coast, next several months
East Coast, next several years!!!

Seems like it anyway!!!


----------



## qwerty

cabanaboy1977 said:


> You've had good luck with padding a one time manual R)'s (your not doing manual by time and date right)?


I've never had a problem with one. I highlight the show in the guide, hit record and select 30 minutes after end in that bottom drop down box (whatever it's called).



cabanaboy1977 said:


> Why are you not doing SL's for Wheel and Jepoardy?


I just record it on a whim when I feel like it. Not a big deal if a miss it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

qwerty said:


> I've never had a problem with one. I highlight the show in the guide, hit record and select 30 minutes after end in that bottom drop down box (whatever it's called).


I was just checking I know some have had issues with it. More so with issues of padding on the SL's and on the same channel.



qwerty said:


> I just record it on a whim when I feel like it. Not a big deal if a miss it.


Ok I thought you where doing this everyday. Why don't you just R) both in the guide? Just wondering.


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> There are no methods to revert back to an older version.
> 
> No timeline on when the next release (following 10C8) is scheduled for...


You forgot one Earl....

No timeline on when everyone will have the current release (10C8).


----------



## qwerty

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Why don't you just R) both in the guide? Just wondering.


Good question! I may have had a reason when I started, but now it's just out of habit.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Wolffpack said:


> You forgot one Earl....
> 
> No timeline on when everyone will have the current release (10C8).


Actually... that maybe this week (based on my conversation from over the weekend)


----------



## Wolffpack

Has anyone noticed that when your MYVOD is full that the Open/Close All function doesn't open all? It seems to go maybe half way down and then just doesn't open the rest.


----------



## qwerty

I wasn't aware of that feature. How do you do it?


----------



## Wolffpack

Once in MYVOD press MENU then you can select Open/Close All.


----------



## qwerty

Wolffpack said:


> Once in MYVOD press MENU then you can select Open/Close All.


Duhhh! I even looked in there before posting and didn't see it! :nono2: Thanks for bringing it to my attention. I'll probably use that quite a bit.


----------



## qwerty

Oh, and to answer your question, yes. I get the same thing at 24% available.


----------



## Wolffpack

No problem qwerty, but remember it doesn't seem to be working completely under 10C8 when you have a full MYVOD.

Does anyone know of a way to turn off folders? When cleaning up MYVOD I like to see the shows in strick date order. Is there a way to do this?

EDIT: Opps, just read your post on the beginning of the second page. So at least it's "reproducable" for the development team.


----------



## qwerty

Wolffpack said:


> Ah, so padding? What about a non-padded show? I'll try one padded tomorrow and see what happens.


Got the same results tonight with Fear Factor. This one was an SL. So far, this has been 100% for me. When the recording ends, repeat ceases functioning. However, tonight it gave me the "delete" box at the end of the show instead of just advancing to live TV.


----------



## Wolffpack

qwerty said:


> Got the same results tonight with Fear Factor. This one was an SL. So far, this has been 100% for me. When the recording ends, repeat ceases functioning. However, tonight it gave me the "delete" box at the end of the show instead of just advancing to live TV.


Did you pad FF in your SL? I really don't understand how the same machine "-500" running the same software "10C8" can produce different results.

How about this. I did a reset earlier tonight and forced a download. Got 10C8. My unit is now repopulating it's guide. Can you do the same and then can we pick the same program to try this on? I work from home and I'm on MST. I'm in AZ a we don't go on daylight savings. So I can pretty much work on any program you pick.

This is just strange.


----------



## slestak

10C8 on a 500 didnt install cleanly today. Had to reformat and lose all content  Oh well.


----------



## ApK

Got 10C8 today...how did I know something was different? I was watching a recorded epsiode of Good Eats, and in the middle of the episode, it disappears. Just vanishes. I find my self watching live TV and the eposide I was just watching is gone from the list. Apparently, it started recording a new epsiode, and since have the SL set to keep 3 epsiodes and I was watching the earliest of the three I had, it just bumped it off while it was playing.

Has it always done this, and I've just never been in the position to notice before? Or is this a new feature introduced with 10c8?

If it is, Earl, I want to buy one of your Tivos. This is just stupid.


----------



## Wolffpack

Wow, that's ALMOST funny. So you're watching show #3 and your beloved R15 starts recording show #4....boom you loose. Sorry, I can't help but laugh at that design method. Someone needed to code this for cripes sake.

ApK, guess you need to catch up more often or increase you KAM? 

EDIT: Oh, which episode were you watching?


----------



## ApK

I immediately went and increased the KAM, but I'm about to do a full reformat anyway, since the video is looking glitchy now, and we planned to do it when ever we got 10c8 anyway, to judge it with a clean slate.
It's not off to a good start, though I was pleased that changing the KAM of a few shows didn't hang it, like it was doing under the previous version.

I was watching the scallops episode. I LOVE scallops. And it was that cool Jaws spoof and I'd never seen it before....it got bumped by oysters...I don't even LIKE oysters, and I'd seen it already. Grr!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I have never seen that before... (where it would delete something that it was watching)

I will forward that bug on...


----------



## Halo

Another thing new to 10C8 is that it no longer allows you to toggle back and forth between two recorded/recording shows with the 'Prev' button.
This used to be a good alternative to a dual buffer- you just record both programs you want to go back and forth with. Now, with 10C8 it automatically toggles back and forth to the new live buffer. They need to either add in full dual buffer or go back to the way it was (where at least there was a workaround). 

Also, after more than a month of testing 10C8 it is not nearly as stable as 10AF,10B8 and 10C0 on my system. Often when viewing a recorded program it will freeze up and go black screen- the only way to free it up is to change channels or press/unpress the Pause button. After unfreezing I can go back and replay the area where it froze with no problem, so it doesn't appear to be a harddrive issue (and this problem started the same day I got the 10C8 update).


----------



## Wolffpack

Halo said:


> Another thing new to 10C8 is that it no longer allows you to toggle back and forth between two recorded/recording shows with the 'Prev' button.
> This used to be a good alternative to a dual buffer- you just record both programs you want to go back and forth with. Now, with 10C8 it automatically toggles back and forth to the new live buffer. They need to either add in full dual buffer or go back to the way it was (where at least there was a workaround).
> 
> Also, after more than a month of testing 10C8 it is not nearly as stable as 10AF,10B8 and 10C0 on my system. Often when viewing a recorded program it will freeze up and go black screen- the only way to free it up is to change channels or press/unpress the Pause button. After unfreezing I can go back and replay the area where it froze with no problem, so it doesn't appear to be a harddrive issue (and this problem started the same day I got the 10C8 update).


I found 10C8 much more stable than previous versions. But then again, I do a Down Arrow/Rec reformat every so often because of my playing. Have you done a DA/R or any other clear everything reset? This isn't the best option as you loose everything, but if it stops your ongoing pain, it may be worth a try.


----------



## Wolffpack

ApK said:


> I was watching the scallops episode. I LOVE scallops. And it was that cool Jaws spoof and I'd never seen it before....it got bumped by oysters...I don't even LIKE oysters, and I'd seen it already. Grr!


Oh, I love them both!!!!


----------



## Bobman

In the couple days of use on both my R-15s, I have found it more stable  and I can now do things that 100% resulted in lockups in the past and the SL's seem to work "a tiny bit better" but still records a lot of dupes.

On the down side,  it seemed to have broken as much as it fixed as I have had black screens when watching recording and using the skip/ff/rr keys, frozen time bar, 6 second rewind is now totally unreliable, the icons and channel colors are very off for some channels.


----------



## ApK

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have never seen that before... (where it would delete something that it was watching)
> 
> I will forward that bug on...


Cool...Have you already tried to reproduce it on your system?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Not yet... but I will tonight.


----------



## Clint Lamor

What does Tivo do if this where to happen? I have never had anything like that occur to me (at the limit and it start to record while I watching the one that needs to be deleted). I mean in reality it makes sense that it would delete the show as it's told to only keep X and a new one is starting. Though I agree that would be annoying if you had it happen while you where watching the show that needed to be deleted.


----------



## walters

I may have to test that on the R10. I actually imagined this scenario some time ago, but I don't think I've ever put a DTiVo in that difficult situation: Really, no matter what it does is technically wrong (but I think they're all better than the current behavior):

Delete something else? No, you're supposed to delete the oldest.
Do nothing? No, I told you how many to keep.
Refuse the current recording? No, I don't like that.
Wait until done with playback, then delete? Maybe, but it would be confusing to be offered "Delete or keep" at the end and then have it disappear regardless.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I got a reply a little while ago...

The bug has been identified; And re-created...

It is going to be addressed in an upcomming release.....


----------



## ApK

*What does Tivo do...*

Let's put in this way: In three years with a 40hr Tivo, constantly loaded, always recording and rarely watching live TV, it never came up. It's either a remarkable coincidence that this situation never occured, or whatever Tivo does, it does it transparently, logically and without disturbing my viewing. I'd put this in that "Superior/Inferior design" argument list.


----------



## Clint Lamor

ApK said:


> *What does Tivo do...*
> 
> Let's put in this way: In three years with a 40hr Tivo, constantly loaded, always recording and rarely watching live TV, it never came up. It's either a remarkable coincidence that this situation never occured, or whatever Tivo does, it does it transparently, logically and without disturbing my viewing. I'd put this in that "Superior/Inferior design" argument list.


I have had Tivo for many years also and I can say I don't honestly think it's ever been in that situation even with everything I had it recording. Now I want to hook my Tivo up and setup something just to make it do it. :lol: Anyone who has one working wanna give it a shot? I am now curious.


----------



## Upstream

The right answer is that the box should record the new show and continue playing the old show (even though it puts you over the keep 3 limit). At the end of watching the old show, it should tell you that the show is marked for deletion and give you the option of deleting the show, or changing it to "keep until I delete". A suitable, but less desirable, alternative is for the box to give you the standard save or delete warning at the end of the old show, and depending on your response delete the show or tag it as KUID.


----------



## Phroz

Bobman said:


> On the down side,  it seemed to have broken as much as it fixed as I have had black screens when watching recording and using the skip/ff/rr keys, frozen time bar, 6 second rewind is now totally unreliable, the icons and channel colors are very off for some channels.


Yup. I've experienced all of those issues as well since the update.

Also, when changing channels there's an even longer delay than before. I can enter a channel, hit the enter button, the banner will update the channel but say "information unavailable" for a good 2 seconds before the show title updates and the picture is displayed.

I've actually encountered more problems with 1047 then I did with 103F.


----------



## ApK

I think Upstream is right. Even if there are a few different right answers, an easy filter for WRONG answers is that anything that distrupts your viewing, deletes something it wasn't expected to delete, or fails to record something it was expected to record is a WRONG answer.

And I don't think even the normal keep/delete choice would be confusing.

For example, lets' say I finished watching a show, chose "Don't Delete" and a new epsiode that will bump it came on exactly .0001 second later.
It would delete the show I had just told it to keep anyway.
That's correct, expected behaviour.
From the viewers point of view that behaviour is still correct even if the box knew it was going to happen 10 minutes in advance. It's the same behavior as far as the user is concerned.

Giving different options for the special case would be ok, and maybe a nice feature, but it might also just serve to confuse the average user by changing behavior, so it certainly is not important.
In fact, you can then start to say "Well, if the box knows that the episode will be bumped in 2 minutes because a new epsiode is on the todo list , then why give a "don't delete" option...how about 3 minutes? Or 5? Nah...keep it simple. Just don't delete the show while it's playing, paused, in trick play or otherwise demonstrably active.



ApK


----------



## Bobman

I have been thinking about the R-15 and whoever DirecTV has working on it and I am starting to really worry.

If I can find all the problems I listed above in just "two days" of using the new update, who in the heck do they have beta testing it and missing all this ? I hope like heck they are not getting paid.


----------



## Bobman

I dont want to only say negative things and I have noticed that this upgrade has made my R-15's much more stable (so far??). I have done a lot of things which used to almost always result in lockups for me and its working well.

I also noticed the SL's seem better. I was wondering why a couple of my SL's were not recording as the R-15 used to record everything and when I checked they were set as "first run" and the episodes were repeats. So they did not record.

The only downside is they do not work for all the SL's, some are better and some are the same. This makes me think it could be the guide data that is the problem.


----------



## TheTooleMan

This thread is getting long and convoluted, and it's hard to tell which version of the software we're discussing. 

Can I suggest we have separate R15-300 and R15-500 threads in the future?


----------



## Phroz

TheTooleMan said:


> This thread is getting long and convoluted, and it's hard to tell which version of the software we're discussing.
> 
> Can I suggest we have separate R15-300 and R15-500 threads in the future?


Honestly, it shouldn't really matter. 10C8 and 1047 are equivalent so there shouldn't be any differences.


----------



## wohlfie

TheTooleMan said:


> This thread is getting long and convoluted, and it's hard to tell which version of the software we're discussing.
> 
> Can I suggest we have separate R15-300 and R15-500 threads in the future?


I think the confusion isn't 300 vs 500, but discussion of the 'new' versions in limited roll-out mixing with comments from people who don't have it yet and are still on the last "complete issue".

I think this is what Earl meant by his comment about having to deal with multiple sw versions at the same time and trying a new sticky strategy.....Earl?


----------



## qwerty

Phroz said:


> Honestly, it shouldn't really matter. 10C8 and 1047 are equivalent so there shouldn't be any differences.


It _shouldn't_, but there are seperate versions for the 300 and the 500. Although they're indended to be functionally identical, they are two seperate products, and one may have errors that the other doesn't. But, I could be mistaken.


----------



## ApK

TheTooleMan said:


> This thread is getting long and convoluted, and it's hard to tell which version of the software we're discussing.
> 
> Can I suggest we have separate R15-300 and R15-500 threads in the future?


Toole,
In every problem thread, the model is asked about and reports show there appears to be no significant difference between the 300 and 500

In the two seperate polls you and I ran about stablity, there appears to be no significant difference between the 300 and 500

If DTV is to be believed, there is no functional difference between the 300 and the 500.

Why do you feel something more can be revealed by seperating the 300 and the 500?

As qwerty said, it's POSSIBLE, but there's no evidence for it and lots against it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Upstream said:


> The right answer is that the box should record the new show and continue playing the old show (even though it puts you over the keep 3 limit). At the end of watching the old show, it should tell you that the show is marked for deletion and give you the option of deleting the show, or changing it to "keep until I delete". A suitable, but less desirable, alternative is for the box to give you the standard save or delete warning at the end of the old show, and depending on your response delete the show or tag it as KUID.


First of all I think Apk needs to get a prize for finding this.

I think the best logic might me to have the R15 automatically mark the episode keep until I delete if that program is being accessed (play, paused, FF, RW, etc) and it should let you know that the program was marked this way (since KID doesn't affect the limits). I just don't know if it should be a pop up like the channel channel or at the end with the mark and delete screen.


----------



## ApK

cabanaboy1977 said:


> First of all I think Apk needs to get a prize for finding this.


I'm honored. Does this honor involve any money coming my way, perchance? :lol:


----------



## cabanaboy1977

ApK said:


> I'm honored. Does this honor involve any money coming my way, perchance? :lol:


Will put a bonus on you Beta Tester check :lol:


----------



## Clint Lamor

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Will put a bonus on you Beta Tester check :lol:


Though the system we use here is not even to Alpha stage and the code was written by 3 monkies on an old IBM Selectric Typewriter. SO there is no guarantee when or if you will ever get it or how much it will be for. :lol:


----------



## ApK

Not much of a salesman, Clint. You could have safely assured me that the check would be for twice as much, and arrive in half the time, as the last one you sent me.


----------



## Clint Lamor

ApK said:


> Not much of a salesman, Clint. You could have safely assured me that the check would be for twice as much, and arrive in half the time, as the last one you sent me.


:lol: being in the IT indstry as long as I have I can most assure you I am NOT a salesman as I do not have the ability to lay out so much BS that it would drown most people. (No offense to sales people)


----------



## Scoots

I've noticed since the update (on 500) that some programs which would be locked when you try to play them don't appear in the VOD list, unless you've unlocked the receiver (through seutp or by tuning to and unlocking a parental-locked channel).

This is actually a GOOD idea, I would prefer MA-rated programs not be listed when my kids are looking for Zack and Cody on 290. But one show from 595, rated MA, is always listed, while another, also MA rated, only appears when the receiver has been unlocked.

I appreciate this (hopeful) attempt at hiding locked programs on an unlocked receiver. Now, here's hoping it can be polished a bit.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Scoots said:


> I've noticed since the update (on 500) that some programs which would be locked when you try to play them don't appear in the VOD list, unless you've unlocked the receiver (through seutp or by tuning to and unlocking a parental-locked channel).
> 
> This is actually a GOOD idea, I would prefer MA-rated programs not be listed when my kids are looking for Zack and Cody on 290. But one show from 595, rated MA, is always listed, while another, also MA rated, only appears when the receiver has been unlocked.
> 
> I appreciate this (hopeful) attempt at hiding locked programs on an unlocked receiver. Now, here's hoping it can be polished a bit.


First part with the shows not showing in MYVOD is not a bug. The second part where the MA show is showing up in both I would assume is a bug.


----------



## Scoots

cabanaboy1977 said:


> First part with the shows not showing in MYVOD is not a bug. The second part where the MA show is showing up in both I would assume is a bug.


So locked programs are supposed to be hidden from the VOD now? Again, I like that feature, if it was working 100%.

It IS confusing if you have a low lock limit set (like PG at our house, we have 4 little ones), and suddenly one night there were dozens of shows missing from the list!


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Scoots said:


> So locked programs are supposed to be hidden from the VOD now? Again, I like that feature, if it was working 100%.
> 
> It IS confusing if you have a low lock limit set (like PG at our house, we have 4 little ones), and suddenly one night there were dozens of shows missing from the list!


I could see that freaking you out. Just think if you had the lock at G.

I wonder if the one that is still showing is a recording from before or maybe it's list incorrect where the R15 looks for the info?


----------



## TheTooleMan

ApK said:


> Toole,
> In every problem thread, the model is asked about and reports show there appears to be no significant difference between the 300 and 500
> 
> In the two seperate polls you and I ran about stablity, there appears to be no significant difference between the 300 and 500
> 
> If DTV is to be believed, there is no functional difference between the 300 and the 500.
> 
> Why do you feel something more can be revealed by seperating the 300 and the 500?
> 
> As qwerty said, it's POSSIBLE, but there's no evidence for it and lots against it.


It's more than just _possible_, it's _TRUE_: the two versions are being rolled out at separately, and different problems are being discovered with each version. For example, buttons don't behave the same way between the two versions.

I don't think more will be "revealed" by separating the two versions. I think it will be less confusing to separate the two of them. This thread is long enough and a lot has been identified. If Earl or whoever else reads this has any problem keeping straight which version we're discussing, we all lose. Not that _that[_ could ever happen!

It's nice to say they are supposed to be the same, but remember to emphasize the operant word: _supposed_. Meanwhile, try not to get defensive about protecting the way things are when someone suggests an improvement.


----------



## ApK

Which button differences are you refering to? I missed it if there's a thread about it here (I do tend to only read threads about problems I'm seeing.)

There was nothing defensive in my tone, and in fact, nothing I could be defensive about. As I said, I asked, why you keep asking to seperate the two when I've seen no evidence of any difference. Since you seem to be aware of a difference, pointing it out to me was all the answer you need to give.

Try not to get so defensive when someone asks for the reason for one of your suggestions.


----------



## hitechluddite

Ok, My R500 system shows an update was performed on 8/9 my software is now 10C8 I swear I had that version with my 5/16 update but since I didn't write it down... Now when I FF thru a recorded pgm the time indicator on the bottom of the screen freezes. This happens ALOT. Sometimes if I exit the ogm and return the slider updates to the position I actually stopped watching sometimes it starts me from where it locked up. Sometimes the time position slider will jump and track again after locking up but most times not. I apologize for not reading all 13 pages of the thread to see if this is a common complaint or not. I'm thinking about doing a forced D/L to see if maybe I got a corrupted update.


----------



## qwerty

I have posted earlier that with 10C8 I no longer had the bug where if you're recording something, start watching it before the recording ends, and hit the repeat button it immediately pops up the delete/keep dialouge box. On 10C8, the repeat button consistantly ceased functioning when the recording ended.

Well, I got a 300 installed yesterday (1047). Last night I encountered the original bug. I tested again this morning, and repeated the original bug. Coincidence?


----------



## TheTooleMan

ApK said:


> Which button differences are you refering to? I missed it if there's a thread about it here (I do tend to only read threads about problems I'm seeing.)
> 
> There was nothing defensive in my tone, and in fact, nothing I could be defensive about. As I said, I asked, why you keep asking to seperate the two when I've seen no evidence of any difference. Since you seem to be aware of a difference, pointing it out to me was all the answer you need to give.
> 
> Try not to get so defensive when someone asks for the reason for one of your suggestions.


Maybe I'm not following this as closely as you, but I read somewhere back in this post that the instant replay buttons do not appear to behave the same way between the 300 and 500 versions. On mine, playback of a recording in progress halts when the recording has ended and the instant replay button is pressed; on the other version I think I read the button is deactivated after the recording process has ended. The 30 second jump button is being described as behaving differently, too. Some are saying it goes to the very end of the recording while others say it is still going to 30 seconds before the end when it is held down.

If MyVOD was not 85% full, I would have taken up Time-Warner Cable's offer of free service for two months and a one-year price match with DirecTV just to escape from this syndrome.


----------



## Wolffpack

That's what I just don't get. On my -500 these functions work properly when the recording stops. Replay jumps back, slip slips, and jump to 30 seconds from end jumps. I noticed this with 10C8 which I"ve had 5-6 weeks now (or something like that).


----------



## MercurialIN

hitechluddite said:


> Ok, My R500 system shows an update was performed on 8/9 my software is now 10C8 I swear I had that version with my 5/16 update but since I didn't write it down... Now when I FF thru a recorded pgm the time indicator on the bottom of the screen freezes. This happens ALOT. Sometimes if I exit the ogm and return the slider updates to the position I actually stopped watching sometimes it starts me from where it locked up. Sometimes the time position slider will jump and track again after locking up but most times not. I apologize for not reading all 13 pages of the thread to see if this is a common complaint or not. I'm thinking about doing a forced D/L to see if maybe I got a corrupted update.


Just wanted to mention while I have the 300 model with the newest software update my R 15 is now having the same status bar problems you mention. This only started occurring with the new software update that I received 8/9. Also my Caller ID still doesn't log any calls period, and no on screen notices either, it had worked perfectly until about a month ago when after a lock up the Caller ID simply ceased to work altogether. Although on doing a system check the phone line checks out "ok" each and every time. I had hoped that maybe the new upgrade would solve the Caller ID problem. I may do a reformat once I clear several movies I have recorded and saved. I also noticed I can no longer jump to the end of a program and then back to the beginning with the remote since the upgrade. And when I watch a recording it doesn't always start at the beginning but sometimes a few to even several seconds into it. Thats where being able to jump to the end and then back to the very beginning of the program helped. That feature appears to be gone. I do however like that the R 15 is finally able to record the buffer even while you are watching a recorded program. The R 15 still has numerous serious problems but I still hold out hope for it.


----------



## xtoyz

I don't know if anyone else has reported it or not, howeve my series link for Psych on USA now records whatever it wants. I have two recordings of weekend warriors, one of red dragon, and one of monk and the class reunion in it. This version actually made things worse for me


----------



## Wolffpack

Delete it and re-add. If that doesn't work, reset. Have you reset your unit since the last update? If not I would highly recommend it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Scoots said:


> So locked programs are supposed to be hidden from the VOD now? Again, I like that feature, if it was working 100%.
> 
> It IS confusing if you have a low lock limit set (like PG at our house, we have 4 little ones), and suddenly one night there were dozens of shows missing from the list!


Ok, I'm going to have to go back on my statement about this. I swear this is what happened when I tried it before but now I can't seem to reproduce this. I thought it was blocking shows in MYVOD that where below the rating level. But when I was playing around with this on Sat. and I couldn't get it to do it again. Can someone else test this?


----------



## mosh in bed

sjniedz said:


> Wolfpack,
> Does this mean the "First Run/Repeat" issue has been resolved completely? Is the R-15 finally able to tell the difference and also know when it already recorded a show within 30 days?


Not quite sure if someone replied to you, although I'm almost positive they did... But in my experience the First Run issues haven't been completely resolved, although noticeably improved. I got this update on 8/4 and after that, I immediately noticed a huge reduction in the amount of Real World episodes that were "To Be Recorded" (THANK GOD... I was really getting tired of deleting 39472934 episodes a day, lol) so, that's definitely a good sign. However, when I went to my to do list a couple days ago, it said that it was going to record every episode of Real World playing on a specific day (end of season marathon) and I was like "noooooooo..." so I just ended the Series Link (since the show is over anyway.) So while greatly improved, it's still a bit from being resolved.

My question is, since I am relatively new to this R15 (and all its features)... Let's say I have 24 episodes of Nip/Tuck because it recorded every episode ever aired... Instead of deleting one by one (which forces me to expand the Nip/Tuck menu every single time) is there a way to select and delete a bunch of them at a time? I'm not familiar with every feature, so I don't even have an idea if this is possible yet.


----------



## qwerty

From the MyVOD screen, hit menu and select "Mark and Delete".


----------



## mosh in bed

qwerty said:


> From the MyVOD screen, hit menu and select "Mark and Delete".


Thank you much, I appreciate it.


----------



## qwerty

That's what we do here. Well, that and complain a lot.


----------



## h2dg2m

Has anyone has a problem with the Time Sync getting off when in FF/Rwind? Any solutions. I did not have this problem till this last upgrade.

Bill


----------



## Newshawk

Earl Bonovich said:


> They are working on enhancements for the Standard Recievers... but other then maybe the Parental Control one (and maybe the temperature), none of them would really apply to a non-dvr


I've heard rumors of adding an on screen help file to answer the most common questions.


----------



## stef92

Ever since I received the 10C8 download on 8/9 I've had nothing but problems.


Caller ID doesn't work at all
Interactive features on YES ntwk (622) are gone
Receiver has lost picture (can still hear audio) twice. Had to reset to get picture back
Response time when changing channels or using guide has slowed dramatically

Is there anyway to go back to the older software which seemed to work better? I'm going to call DTV today to complain.

Never had 1 single issue with my Hughes DVR-80 TIVO in over 1 1/2 years of use.


----------



## paulman182

I apologize if this has been covered before, but I haven't seen it.

I took advantage of the "DVR4U2" promotion only a couple of weeks after the installation of my first DVR. First one was a 300; the one they installed yesterday was a 500. The 500 downloaded new s/w about an hour after being connected.

I thought the two units were functionally the same, but the 300 has "My VOD" in the quick menu, and the 500 does not. 

Of course, the 500 runs warmer and vibrates more, but I think those are known issues. But I haven't seen anyone else comment on the menu difference. What say??


----------



## Bobman

You need to do a reset on both units and then the menus will be the same. I have seen that before.

Also neither of my 500's vibrate at all.


----------



## paulman182

Thanks for the info on the reset.

Maybe "vibrate" was a bad word. I think it's just the fan running and you really have to pay close attention to feel it on my 300. It's a little more obvious on the 500.


----------



## techNoodle

paulman182 said:


> ...I thought the two units were functionally the same, but the 300 has "My VOD" in the quick menu, and the 500 does not.
> 
> Of course, the 500 runs warmer and vibrates more, but I think those are known issues. But I haven't seen anyone else comment on the menu difference. What say??


There is no menu difference between the 300 and 500. MyVOD only shows up in the quick menu if you have recorded something on the hard drive. I guess quick menu is intelligent in some way 

Tech


----------



## walters

techNoodle said:


> There is no menu difference between the 300 and 500. MyVOD only shows up in the quick menu if you have recorded something on the hard drive. I guess quick menu is intelligent in some way
> 
> Tech


Honestly, why would they waste their time with logic like that? None of my DVRs have ever been empty since about 5 minutes after setting them up. Has anyone here ever said "well, that's the last one. Time to go read a book"?


----------



## Clint Lamor

walters said:


> Honestly, why would they waste their time with logic like that? None of my DVRs have ever been empty since about 5 minutes after setting them up. Has anyone here ever said "well, that's the last one. Time to go read a book"?


Actually my DVR is empty quite often. I delete things after I watch them and usually on weekend nights we watch all the shows and clean it up. So it sits empty for a while until the next show needs to be recorded.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

h2dg2m said:


> Has anyone has a problem with the Time Sync getting off when in FF/Rwind? Any solutions. I did not have this problem till this last upgrade.
> 
> Bill


Yes, same here. It does seem to be an issue with this update. I didn't have the issues till this update either.


----------



## Bobman

What is strange is that these issues dont seem to be on every R-15. Only one of mine has occasional issues like above, the other seems fine.

I too try to clear my recordings as much as possible over the weekend. I dont always get to 0 though but now that I split my SL's over two R-15's I probably will more.


----------



## qwerty

paulman182 said:


> Thanks for the info on the reset.
> 
> Maybe "vibrate" was a bad word. I think it's just the fan running and you really have to pay close attention to feel it on my 300. It's a little more obvious on the 500.


Apparently, the fan comes on at about 54 degrees C. The 300's seem to run about 10C cooler than the 500. That's probably why you notice the fan on the 500 and not the 300.


----------



## paulman182

I have lived with my R15-500 for a couple of days now, and have had the R15-300 for a couple of weeks.
Neither is heavily used. The 500 hasn't had anything recorded on it yet, and the 300 has recorded about 15 movies.
They really do vibrate. I thought at first it was the fans running, but now I think it is the hard drives. The 500 vibrates even in standby. I'm not sure if the 300 does or not.
They do not seem to be buffering when in standby, so I don't know what they are doing--especially the 500, which doesn't even have anything recorded yet.
Temps are 43 and 53.
I don't really have a question; just thought I would add to the knowledge base. Thanks to all for the great information!


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Last night I was playing back SG1 and SGA (while they where still recording) and was recording to my pc so I could burn them for my parents. 2 or 3 times during each show, after FF or RW usally about a min or 2 after, it would pause the image for 3 or 4 seconds and lose audio. Every time it was not a HD or sat issues because I could rewind it and play it back ok. I think it might be that I was watching them live.


----------



## ApK

Yup, I've noticed more playback glitches with 10c8 than I ever have before.


----------



## paulman182

My 500 with 10C8 still has no "My VOD" in the menu. Someone suggested I reset it, but I am avoiding that. I can get to the VOD info from the List command.

I have recorded several movies and they show up as being there. Did an old software version not have the "My VOD" or is mine just weird??


----------



## qwerty

I think a red button reset will solve it. Just wait until you have a couple hours before you're going to record something to give the guide time to repopulate.


----------



## TheTooleMan

paulman182 said:


> My 500 with 10C8 still has no "My VOD" in the menu. Someone suggested I reset it, but I am avoiding that. I can get to the VOD info from the List command.
> 
> I have recorded several movies and they show up as being there. Did an old software version not have the "My VOD" or is mine just weird??


Call DirecTV and let them know so they can log it for future reference as well as solve it for you.

What's that number for the Office of the President again?


----------



## Scoots

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Ok, I'm going to have to go back on my statement about this. I swear this is what happened when I tried it before but now I can't seem to reproduce this. I thought it was blocking shows in MYVOD that where below the rating level. But when I was playing around with this on Sat. and I couldn't get it to do it again. Can someone else test this?


There is a new setting in the Locks and Limits, to hide locked items from the VOD and the Guide.

It seems to prevent you from recording of switching to locked channels in the guide with it on, but they are still listed.


----------



## paulman182

Now, with no action on my part, "My VOD" has appeared in the menu.

I did not do a reset and had already had movies recorded for a couple of days before it showed up.

There is no notation of a new download to the receiver.

I don't know if the power went off while I was at work, but that is the only kind of "reset" it could possibly have had. Strange.


----------



## Bobman

Now this makes me wonder something.  A couple times when using the menu I thought it looked different but never really paid any attention. 

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## cabanaboy1977

paulman182 said:


> Now, with no action on my part, "My VOD" has appeared in the menu.
> 
> I did not do a reset and had already had movies recorded for a couple of days before it showed up.
> 
> There is no notation of a new download to the receiver.
> 
> I don't know if the power went off while I was at work, but that is the only kind of "reset" it could possibly have had. Strange.


Check your software and see if you go the new update. That would have rebooted it too.


----------



## paulman182

No, there is no notation of a new download to the receiver.


----------



## jamieh1

paulman182 said:


> My 500 with 10C8 still has no "My VOD" in the menu. Someone suggested I reset it, but I am avoiding that. I can get to the VOD info from the List command.
> 
> I have recorded several movies and they show up as being there. Did an old software version not have the "My VOD" or is mine just weird??


I have 10c8 and I have the R15-500, my menu shows MyVOD


----------



## mjh456

I got the 10c8 update... wish I could revert back to the previous version. I have had nothing but problems. Right off the bat, pause and rewind "live" tv didn't work, so I reset the box. Then a few days later, 30 sec slip stopped working, so i reset again. That worked a few days, then stopped working again. I've had to reset five times in the last two weeks. Now, when I fast-fwd or rewind in a program, the time line marker doesn't move. I guess its time to reset...AGAIN.

Mike


----------



## Wolffpack

Two options:

1) Try a reformat. DOWN ARROW/REC when the screen changes from blue to black during the boot phase. Hold those down until the REC light turns AMBER. You will loose all recordings and SL with this method.

2) Try a redownload of the OS using 02468 from the remote when the first blue screen comes up following a reset. I'm beginning to think many folks got a bad original download of the 10C8 software since many are experiencing these problems and many are not. I'm on 10D3 now but had 10C8 for over a month and never saw these problems on my -500.

Of these two I'd suggest #2 first. It may solve your problems.


----------



## mhayes70

I would try wolffpack's #2 option first. I did that last night and got the new 10D3 update and so far so good. I had alot of problems with 10C8 udate also and the reset would only work for a couple of days.


----------



## Bobman

Wolffpack said:


> I'm on 10D3 now but had 10C8 for over a month and never saw these problems on my -500.


I too have had just about all of these problems, they seem to be worse and happening more frequently on my new R-15 than my old one.

They do not happen 100% of the time for me at least. I did already force an update on them and the problems seem to go away for a while then start again.


----------



## bob_mb_ca

Wolffpack said:


> Two options:
> 
> 1) Try a reformat. DOWN ARROW/REC when the screen changes from blue to black during the boot phase. Hold those down until the REC light turns AMBER. You will loose all recordings and SL with this method.
> 
> 2) Try a redownload of the OS using 02468 from the remote when the first blue screen comes up following a reset. I'm beginning to think many folks got a bad original download of the 10C8 software since many are experiencing these problems and many are not. I'm on 10D3 now but had 10C8 for over a month and never saw these problems on my -500.
> 
> Of these two I'd suggest #2 first. It may solve your problems.


Wolffpack - thnx so much for describing how to force a software reload. While my R15 shows I have the latest SW version, it locks up when-ever I record and won't record any scheduled programs. I reset until the cows come home, is only way I can watch tv.

Anyway, if the OS reload doesn't work, I will eventually have to reformat. I've said I would reformat for months now, but just can't seem to get thru the last of what I have recorded or save it to my TIVO.

Will let you know how it goes. I'm sure I have the most unreliable R15 out there, since most folks would have turned theirs in by now.

Results - I reloaded the OS, with no apparent change, ie the DVR still doesn't seem to want to record. 1st reset didn't appear to take ... I can't turn the DVR on. I'm hitting reset again now ... wow ... I better get to work.

thnx, Bob


----------

